# What is in your backyard?



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

What do you have growing or living or happening in your backyard? Post anything and everything, serious or funny or neither. Bonus points for cannabis related but not needed...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

Deer, 'yotes, coons, opossums, four flavors of squirrels, and lots 'o birds. Oh, and seven stray cats that the Old Hen keeps feeding.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

A bear spent about an hour and a half in my yard last fall...


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2022)

Snow


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



Now that tune will be in my head every time I am ‘lookin’ out my back door’…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

I lose a koi or 2 every year to these bastards , illegal to shoot them too


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I lose a koi or 2 every year to these bastards , illegal to shoot them too


much to your egret?(sorry for the bad/dad joke)...


----------



## boo (Apr 2, 2022)

this is the front yard, way more formal compared to my tropical jungle out back...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

Turkeys a plenty, turkeys galore


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

Wait until @Unca Walt sees this thread


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

it is tick season…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

last years Tom


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

I get Blue Herons on occasion, and I've had a visit by a Turkey Vulture. BIG birds, especially when they're flying 4' over your head.
One and only turkey that ever got close to the ranch was given to my neighbor to eat. He flew through my Andersen sliding glass door. Punched a turkey sized hole in it and blew glass into my macaw's cage. Cost me six bills to replace, and that's with me doing the work.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

I have a sharp shinned hawk that views my feeders as a buffet. We saw him catch a blue jay last year and eat it. Nature can be brutal. We also have a few red tailed hawks that circle the yard but I don’t think they can maneuver enough to get any fixings’. We have 4 varieties of woodpeckers-Pileated, Red breasted, Hairy and Downey. Plus a bunch of boring looking birds. I think turkey vultures can have a 6-8 foot wing span. Those are some big birds(but not like Sesame Street).


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

I had one a few years back that was using my chickens for a daily breakfast special. He got 4; would have been 5, but I got out there quick enough to kick a field goal with him. He was back the next day, but he was asked to leave with extreme prejudice.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

I have to dismiss a flock of starlings occasionally. There are probably 100 of these and they are not pleasant to listen to. Crows are not welcome either. I go through about 80 lbs of sunflower seed every 3 weeks or so(plus suet cakes, corn and meal worms). I am a bit obsessed…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

We've got five big crows that hang. Lots of other birdies, too. Love 'em all. 
Did you know you can teach a starling to talk? Check 'em out on YouTube. Smart critters.
We've got 4-5 flavors of woodpeckers. One is known to live in a 4 acre area for life, so they're "estate" woodies.


----------



## boo (Apr 2, 2022)

I love my birds, cardinals, hummingbirds, wrens, woodpeckers...they flitter around the feeders like mad...I have a murder of crows that roost in my bamboo groves...they raise hell when they decide to leave en mass...turkeys and egrets are always present out front fishing in the stream...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

Last year, there was a Mocking bird in the next yard one night singing. By singing, I mean going thru it’s repertoire of songs. Must have been a dozen different ones. One sounded like a car alarm. I will look at the starling videos. They fear me so much if I walk by my slider, they scatter like they stole something so I doubt they will learn anything else from the fogey…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

boo said:


> I love my birds, cardinals, hummingbirds, wrens, woodpeckers...they flitter around the feeders like mad...I have a murder of crows that roost in my bamboo groves...they raise **** when they decide to leave en mass...turkeys and egrets are always present out front fishing in the stream...


We get some Ruby Throated hummingbirds here. No other types much to my chagrin but the northeast isn’t hummingbird friendly I guess. We get robins, blue jays, Baltimore orioles(I put out orange halves to draw them in), some sparrows, finches, cardinals, northern flickers, the woodpeckers I mentioned earlier, cowbirds, grackles, starlings, bluebirds, occasional owls and the turkeys. Probably more but my memory is shot…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 2, 2022)

This little bird still trying to get into the window day 6 now


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> We get some Ruby Throated hummingbirds here. No other types much to my chagrin but the northeast isn’t hummingbird friendly I guess. We get robins, blue jays, Baltimore orioles(I put out orange halves to draw them in), some sparrows, finches, cardinals, northern flickers, the woodpeckers I mentioned earlier, cowbirds, grackles, starlings, bluebirds, occasional owls and the turkeys. Probably more but my memory is shot…


Dark eyed juncos, Carolina wrens, chickadees, nuthatches…

Edit:because I keep remembering more…
Morning doves, tufted titmouses, red winged blackbirds…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

Some kind of root borer grub I believe. About 3” long living in an old stump in the yard…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Very good source of Protein if ever in a survival situation


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

Though I am sure it is a good source of protein,  I hope to never need a source that badly…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Dark eyed juncos, Carolina wrens, chickadees, nuthatches…


Yep, everything but the Carolina wrens. Isn't it the nuthatches that can hop down a tree trunk?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, everything but the Carolina wrens. Isn't it the nuthatches that can hop down a tree trunk?


Like Adam West’s Batman in reverse …


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This little bird still trying to get into the window day 6 now


everybody wants to hang out with you !


----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> A bear spent about an hour and a half in my yard last fall...View attachment 292332


Did you tell him to wave at the camera?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

spunom said:


> Did you tell him to weave at the camera?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

spunom said:


> Did you tell him to wave at the camera?


I have video of him standing up and taking 2 of my suet cages but the video is too large for me to post it. He(I assume it is a he) had a tracking collar on. The collar was blue thus my assumption it was a male.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

tree climbing garter snakes...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> tree climbing garter snakes...View attachment 292817


My Honey would have to move ....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My Honey would have to move ....


My ‘attack cat’ clears the snakes out pretty well. These did not last long…


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My Honey would have to move ....


One time a next door neighbor told my Honey a snake went into her yard thru the bamboo. Where I live we dont have poisonous snakes.,garter snakes much smaller not like godzilla ones you got. She did not go in her backyard for 2 years!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> One time a next door neighbor told my Honey a snake went into her yard thru the bamboo. Where I live we dont have poisonous snakes.,garter snakes much smaller not like godzilla ones you got. She did not go in her backyard for 2 years!


No poisonous snakes here that I have seen anyway. These were about 12”-ers. My cat will trot around with one hanging out of his mouth and looks like he has a fu Manchu mustache(can I say that?).,.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> One time a next door neighbor told my Honey a snake went into her yard thru the bamboo. Where I live we dont have poisonous snakes.,garter snakes much smaller not like godzilla ones you got. She did not go in her backyard for 2 years!


No poisonous snakes here that I have seen anyway. These were about 12”-ers. My cat will trot around with one hanging out of his mouth and looks like he has a fu Manchu mustache(can I say that?).,.


----------



## pute (Apr 5, 2022)

Deer, elk, bob cats, mountains lion, bear, coons, yotes, rabbits, squirrels and golfers that can hit em straight.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Deer, elk, bob cats, mountains lion, bear, coons, yotes, rabbits, squirrels and golfers that can hit em straight.


Thaats a lot of teeth Brother !


----------



## pute (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thaats a lot of teeth Brother !


When you live at the base of the Rocky Mts on a golf course and green belt.....all kinds or critters come wandering down from the mountains.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

pute said:


> When you live at the base of the Rocky Mts on a golf course and green belt.....all kinds or critters come wandering down from the mountains.


Yet we all dwell with the most dangerous creatures and walks amongst us.
MAN


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Deer, elk, bob cats, mountains lion, bear, coons, yotes, rabbits, squirrels and golfers that can hit em straight.


Jeez. I’d set up some punji sticks. I would hate having people in my back yard…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

We have foxes, coyotes, raccoons, possums, an occasional fisher cat and my neighbors saw a moose walking down our street one day(I was pretty jealous I missed it) but no mountain lions or elk. That would be pretty cool to see(from inside)…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

a rare cassette of the maxell species…


----------



## spunom (Apr 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> a rare cassette of the maxell species…
> View attachment 292827


I thought those were extinct!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

spunom said:


> I thought those were extinct!


Almost. 8 track tapes are extinct though there are fossils to be found at garage sales…


----------



## spunom (Apr 5, 2022)

Vinyl almost became extinct, but due a rebirth of interest in sound quality, the almost lost species is making a comeback and beginning to thrive.

Experts say that 8 tracks, unfortunately, will not share the same fate.

They are unsure of the fate of cassette tapes.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Magnetic Tapes break down , Vinyl is Final


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

spunom said:


> Vinyl almost became extinct, but due a rebirth of interest in sound quality, the almost lost species is making a comeback and beginning to thrive.
> 
> Experts say that 8 tracks, unfortunately, will not share the same fate.
> 
> They are unsure of the fate of cassette tapes.


My album collection perished when my wife thought it was a good idea to put them on the bottom shelves of racks in my basement and we got 14” of rain. A lot of great first printings. I didn’t believe that there would be a difference but compared my Devadip Carlos Swing of Delight on vinyl to a copy on CD. I am sold on the sound quality of vinyl ever since.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

Four deer, seven turkeys tonight. Made the Old Hen pull all the blinds and drapes. I didn't feel like cleaning up glass and plugging a window when they crashed through it.
You ain't lived 'til you take a choker hit of bubble hash and hear a CRASH followed by the sound of your Andersen sliding glass door disintegrating.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

Meet Eddie ,I feed him ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

Zero turkeys, 11 deer. My favorite cheap place for corn was out, so I had to go to Tough Shit Charlie's and buy a 50# bag for $10.36. Ain't gonna last long with that size of a herd coming in every day. Gonna have to find a cheaper place, like maybe a local farmer or two.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 292976
> Meet Eddie ,I feed him ....


Gonna feed Eddie and I am out !
Goodnight all!


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

@ Hopper, nice especially the Flag.  Ha ha.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 6, 2022)

apple, peach, apricot, plum, mulberry, rosemary, sage, jasmine, Japanese aralia, honeysuckle…but my centerpiece is my wisteria arch. It’s night, but it’s in bloom someone remind me to snap a day pic of it tomorrow 








Funny story about this apple tree. I bit into a Granny Smith 18 months ago and a sprouted seed was in it. I said challenge accepted and put it in my tent. After a year I tossed it outside. It’s been doing well but deep down inside I know it’s a crab apple. 

I’ll stick it in the corner of my yard where my pool drain is and hope for the best. But it’s shown me some bush and thorns…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)

Ilikebigbuds said:


> View attachment 292968


Cool is it lite up at night?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2022)

pute said:


> @ Hopper, nice especially the Flag.  Ha ha.


The beach front banner works too…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> apple, peach, apricot, plum, mulberry, rosemary, sage, jasmine, Japanese aralia, honeysuckle…but my centerpiece is my wisteria arch. It’s night, but it’s in bloom someone remind me to snap a day pic of it tomorrow View attachment 292978
> View attachment 292979
> 
> 
> ...


Wisteria is something I need to get. A friend had one that was a good 10 feet in diameter. A sight to behold in bloom.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

My wisteria arch


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

That looks cool OG.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> My wisteria archView attachment 293040


I've got a couple, but nothing that big or pretty.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 10, 2022)

Got damn cat got a young rabbit today. Ran around my yard(and away from me) with it in his mouth shrieking all the way. Eventually came up in my deck, I grabbed the cats tail and dragged him to me then he let go. The things back legs didn’t work. While I went to get a shovel to put it out of it misery, it died. The cat is indoors now for a few days or maybe longer. F’er…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2022)

Must have gotten a spine bite on 'em. It's sad, but it's in a cat's nature. I take the bunnies away from our feral cats, but I love it when I see 'em munching on the masses of deer mice you get by living in farm country.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've got a couple, but nothing that big or pretty.


Everything I got thats big aint pretty ......


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Must have gotten a spine bite on 'em. It's sad, but it's in a cat's nature. I take the bunnies away from our feral cats, but I love it when I see 'em munching on the masses of deer mice you get by living in farm country.


Yep. I have a rat(probably more) that I would like Dennis(the cat) to get rid of for me. I just don’t want to see it(kinda like my steak, burgers, bacon and chicken). And I agree, he must’ve broken its back. He is clever. Last year he decapitated a goldfinch in midair after grabbing off one of my feeders. Left the head and took off with the body. He’s a killer…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Got damn cat got a young rabbit today. Ran around my yard(and away from me) with it in his mouth shrieking all the way. Eventually came up in my deck, I grabbed the cats tail and dragged him to me then he let go. The things back legs didn’t work. While I went to get a shovel to put it out of it misery, it died. The cat is indoors now for a few days or maybe longer. F’er…View attachment 293413


My old cat Wilbur use to catch rabbit and squirrel all the time and would eat them down to the tail. He too got eaten by a coyote. Since then my cats are indoors only except now and then let them out on the back deck to sun.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My old cat Wilbur use to catch rabbit and squirrel all the time and would eat them down to the tail. He too got eaten by a coyote. Since then my cats are indoors only except now and then  them out on the back deck to sun.


Live by the sword stuff


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Live by the sword stuff


You're like a Viking  /gladiator/strength and honor kinda guy ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Live by the sword stuff


Yep


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You're like a Viking  /gladiator/strength and honor kinda guy ....


I do believe there is truth in this statement


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My old cat Wilbur use to catch rabbit and squirrel all the time and would eat them down to the tail. He too got eaten by a coyote. Since then my cats are indoors only except now and then let them out on the back deck to sun.


I had a cat named Buzzy(Alexander originally but he was a Buzzy thru and thru). He was a big Maine Coon and was a skilled hunter. Killed everything. I decided to put a stop to that so I put a bell on his collar. After a few weeks, I watched him hunt in the yard. He would cradle the bell under his neck so it wouldn’t ring. He also allegedly escaped from a cage when we had to ‘board’ him when we went on vacation one year. We got a message on our answering machine from the vet at the boarding company that was funny in hindsight. He was Asian so his English wasn’t that good but his message was “The cat, his name a Buzzy, he escape”(I have a video of the message because, again, in hindsight it is funny). They hadn’t seen him since the day we left. The boarding company was in a huge old New England farmhouse and I told the ‘doc’ I wanted to look for him there. After a half an hour wandering around calling his name, he answered and I found him under a couch in an alcove there. He had probably lost 5 lbs. They didn’t even bother discussing charging me for him or the other 2 cats we boarded. He was a bright, clever serial killer. I miss him still as he passed away years later.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I had a cat named Buzzy(Alexander originally but he was a Buzzy thru and thru). He was a big Maine Coon and was a skilled hunter. Killed everything. I decided to put a stop to that so I put a bell on his collar. After a few weeks, I watched him hunt in the yard. He would cradle the bell under his neck so it wouldn’t ring. He also allegedly escaped from a cage when we had to ‘board’ him when we went on vacation one year. We got a message on our answering machine from the vet at the boarding company that was funny in hindsight. He was Asian so his English wasn’t that good but his message was “The cat, his name a Buzzy, he escape”(I have a video of the message because, again, in hindsight it is funny). They hadn’t seen him since the day we left. The boarding company was in a huge old New England farmhouse and I told the ‘doc’ I wanted to look for him there. After a half an hour wandering around calling his name, he answered and I found him under a couch in an alcove there. He had probably lost 5 lbs. They didn’t even bother discussing charging me for him or the other 2 cats we boarded. He was a bright, clever serial killer. I miss him still as he passed away years later.


Glad you found him, or did he find you? LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

I always have been a big believer in chivalry towards the ladies.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2022)

Cats instintfully go for a spine bite. They don't always break it, but they damage enough nerves to cripple.
I had a BIG long haired yellow Tom cat. He was a railer. Couple of teeth snapped short and scars all over his face and ears.
He got older, but not smarter. He ran across a younger, faster cat that put a full four fang bite around two inches up from the base of his tail. He dragged himself home by his front legs. I'd prop him up so he could eat and drink, and clean him up when he relived himself. Did that a for a couple of weeks and seriously debated about giving him a long rifle to the ear. Just about the time I had hardened my heart enough to do it, he actually got up and pogoed on his hine legs. A couple months of that, and he could walk, but not very good. A few months later and he was doing fine, but his fighting days were over.

Eight deer out back tonight. They've gone though 50 pounds of corn in the last three days. Sure is good to see 'em back.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 10, 2022)

This thing is intoxicating


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

My desert willow died very abruptly. It was beautiful. I manicured it many times.  I rarely watered it too, as per all instructions on desert willows. It did make a mess in my neighbors yard the breeze always goes his way, wonder if he had anything to do with it. He clear cut his yard when he moved in years ago and never replanted any trees. Only grass and a couple “banzai” dwarf pine bushes, no trees though anymore he probably really hates the mess from them.
I hate to even accuse him, we share our favorite drinks and dinner dishes across the fence sometimes. A lot of other branches are splitting too. It was just starting to blossom too . I can literally hear it happening. It’s the strangest thing I’ve ever seen (speaking strictly as a utility arborist of course ).
It’s just a tree, I’ll plant another. Sad to see it go it was my car’s shade and it looked good mid summer.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 11, 2022)

My buddy Thomas…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 11, 2022)

Houston, we have a (turkey) problem…


----------



## Dr. Albert (Apr 12, 2022)

MARIJUANA TREES !


----------



## spunom (Apr 15, 2022)

The spring after I bought my house, I decided to oversees the lawn. They were calling for off an on light rain most of the week so I spread some fertilizer and fescue. 

The next morning it came a downpour. 

My yard is still half weeds and half grass, but the old pond bottom next lot over has some beautiful grass lol


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 293943


What sort of seed do you put out to attract this species of bird?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> What sort of seed do you put out to attract this species of bird?


I think you must live in Bedrock to attract these…


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2022)

Cool picture.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 17, 2022)

The Easter Turkey stopped by dropping off turds instead of eggs…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think you must live in Bedrock to attract these…
> View attachment 293980


Yabba dabba doobie!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The Easter Turkey stopped by dropping off turds instead of eggs…


Your turkey is cool.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The Easter Turkey stopped by dropping off turds instead of eggs…


I USED TO WORK WITH A LOT OF TURKEYS ....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Your turkey is cool.


We call him Thomas. He will walk back and forth by my slider if there isn’t seed and corn out for him. He even runs over to my shed when he sees me go get ‘the good stuff’…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2022)

Went to the kitchen yesterday afternoon and spotted five deer happily munching from the corn feeders. Came back half an hour later to grab a Coke, and there were an even dozen on both feeders. One is out at handgun range, and the other is spit wad distance from the house.
Can't wait 'til the babies are born. Looks like the ranch is going to be a nursery this year. Love watching 'em play like kittens without a care.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 17, 2022)

I see deer in the woods behind my house but they avoid the yard in the daylight hours. I know they come into the yard by the scat they leave behind.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 20, 2022)

My boy Mr Tumnus is getting tame…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 20, 2022)

The birds in my yard thanking me for all the seed I give them…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2022)

Killdeer eggs…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2022)

Not my backyard but one of the cats is a feral adoptee… Sound helps.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Not my backyard but one of the cats is a feral adoptee… Sound helps.


When I click on all your movies it just says about.blank with a \ through the play button


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> When I click on all your movies it just says about.blank with a \ through the play button


I got it to work but I think there is something funky going on with MP. It worked on my phone but the video is on the phone so I tried my laptop. Logged out and looked for the thread. My other threads are there but not this one. I logged back in and it is there. The video plays on my laptop so it isn't just playing the video from my phone. It is just my irritating cats fighting so you are not missing much...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

barrenness is in my backyard right now


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> barrenness is in my backyard right nowView attachment 294598


I am no fortune teller but I see great things in your future…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am no fortune teller but I see great things in your future…




ya mean like this?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ya mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a bit of a weed problem in your lawn…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)

Eight big brown grass munchers tonight. The young ones were feeling their oats. Looked like kittens buck jumping and messing with each other.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2022)

Something has ‘trimmed’ a bunch of flowers in my yard. I had an 8 pointer nosing around in the woods last fall and saw 11 or 12 running around in the sane woods but they don’t come in the day for me to see. My trail cam has captured a skunk, a possum, a raccoon, a coyote and a bunch of rabbits at night. I got a rat that I am bothered by. Wish my cat would kill those…


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2022)

I just had to pee.....the world is my urinal


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 22, 2022)

Turkey Club…


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

Big is that perlite i see? I do that to all my plants. I put a few inches of perlite on top of my soil.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big is that perlite i see? I do that to all my plants. I put a few inches of perlite on top of my soil.





good eye….yes Sir , we put perlite under most of the plants , it just keeps things neat and tidy in the garden


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good eye….yes Sir , we put perlite under most of the plants , it just keeps things neat and tidy in the garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a couple of organic manure spreaders to go along with the weed problem in your lawn…


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good eye….yes Sir , we put perlite under most of the plants , it just keeps things neat and tidy in the garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like chickens and a cat to me !


----------



## Flower (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2022)

My Autos
Gabagoo at 3 wks, Zkittles at 3 weeks ,and the last one is the Gelato Auto I won from Weedseedexpress is a week. All from seed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Autos
> Gabagoo at 3 wks, Zkittles at 3 weeks ,and the last one is the Gelato Auto I won from Weedseedexpress is a week. All from seed.
> View attachment 294765
> View attachment 294766
> View attachment 294769


You got tomatoes and peppers already? Wow!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2022)

I started my Tomatoes inside from seed. Two of those pepper plants are 4yrs old the others are new. My lemon tree/bushes are 3yrs old except the mother I cloned them from is 4yrs old.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 23, 2022)

My tomato and pepper plants are like an inch tall…




20 year old poinsettia, a rose plant I gave Mrs Fogey for Valentines Day(that is pretty sad), some dahlias, snow peas, peppers, tomatoes, cukes, beets and marigolds…

and my fieldstone border that it has taken a decade to finish since I carry a couple of stones found on walks with my dog intermittently back to my yard…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2022)

My strawberries are going good already 





A bird pooped a white mulberry seed in my garden 2 years ago and today I just planted it on my hillside in the rotting root of a dead juniper tree that fell and I cut down when I moved in 10 years ago


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 23, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> My strawberries are going good already
> View attachment 294804
> 
> 
> A bird pooped a white mulberry seed in my garden 2 years ago and today I just planted it on my hillside in the rotting root of a dead juniper tree that fell and I cut down when I moved in 10 years ago View attachment 294803


Maybe I need an HPS. My strawberry plants don’t even have flowers yet…


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Maybe I need an HPS. My strawberry plants don’t even have flowers yet…


mine2!


----------



## spunom (Apr 24, 2022)

I got my dog pen up. Starting my new job 5/2, so they need to be able to go outside (gonna be gone 11.5 hrs a day). I still need to lace some wire up top so they can't pull it down, stake the bottom, and put in the dog door... but the hard part is over. Chicken wire is a PITA on uneven ground. Don't look great, but effective .


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

Long Island used to look like that with wide open land ,sad no more .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 24, 2022)

We have a romance brewing. The turkey who has claimed my yard(what we call the Diner) and he found a pretty hen so he is strutting…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 24, 2022)

spunom said:


> I got my dog pen up. Starting my new job 5/2, so they need to be able to go outside (gonna be gone 11.5 hrs a day). I still need to lace some wire up top so they can't pull it down, stake the bottom, and put in the dog door... but the hard part is over. Chicken wire is a PITA on uneven ground. Don't look great, but effective .
> View attachment 294970
> View attachment 294971


Looks like you did it up right for your dogs. I put chicken wire around a 25x15 vegetable garden and that sucked. A whole yard is impressive.


----------



## spunom (Apr 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looks like you did it up right for your dogs. I put chicken wire around a 25x15 vegetable garden and that sucked. A whole yard is impressive.


Not the whole yard lol. I got .36 acres. I'd love to be able to fence it all in but $$. I only did 170' round trip. Wore my half old azz out tho


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 24, 2022)

My chicken wire is 2 ft (I think) high and shittily secured. That width puts up a fight. I am sure it gets exponentially pugnacious the higher it gets.


----------



## spunom (Apr 24, 2022)

That's a might fine piece of fancy talk 

2' - 4'.... It's a PITA no matter what. I could a spent the extra dinero and got sheep panels and saved my OCD azz some trauma.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 24, 2022)

Buzzed foruming…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Foxy Roxy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

Beautiful to see that in your sweet backyard


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Long Island used to look like that with wide open land ,sad no more .


When I lived out near Calverton (old air base) was nobody


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

spunom said:


> Not the whole yard lol. I got .36 acres. I'd love to be able to fence it all in but $$. I only did 170' round trip. Wore my half old azz out tho


What kind of dogs do you have?  Your fence looks nice. Good place for them to come in and out. As long as they are not diggers you should be good


----------



## spunom (Apr 26, 2022)

Lab/pit and collie/pit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

spunom said:


> Lab/pit and collie/pit.


Hopefully they realize what a nice place you made them and don’t try and dig under for more access. I’m lucky my old dog doesn’t think of that stuff anymore but I have had to bury fence 1-1/2 ft under the ground to keep them in in the past.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

spunom said:


> Not the whole yard lol. I got .36 acres. I'd love to be able to fence it all in but $$. I only did 170' round trip. Wore my half old azz out tho


Way nicer than the little 10'x10' coops most folks use. Your dogs are gonna love itl


oldfogey8 said:


> I am sure it gets exponentially pugnacious the higher it gets.


You're not allowed to play with Walt anymore.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> When I lived out near Calverton (old air base) was nobody


Yep which became Grumman, we used to park on rt 25 watching them take off.
Now its all industrial and was talk about a drag strip!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Way nicer than the little 10'x10' coops most folks use. Your dogs are gonna love itl
> 
> You're not allowed to play with Walt anymore.


I am old. Who is Walt?


----------



## spunom (Apr 27, 2022)

Got the dog door in. 





It's amazing how you can get two doggos to bash thru a 10.5" opening at the same time with "you want some bacon?".

I got 4 days to get them used to it... The new job starts Monday. "I'm not good at new ________"  is a gross misrepresentation of how nervous I am


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 27, 2022)

My neighbor just told me he wants to cut down his 5 tall pines (2 tallest shade my side which is great) and he wants to put a brick wall up because his dogs bark too much at us. 

I could care less about the dogs I hated the trees at first when they were tiny and blocked the mountain views but then the 2 closest tapped into my lawn and exploded. I love the trees now they could just use a trim. The brick wall is 10k of uselessness I planted a wall of hedges a decade ago and it’s 90% filled. Last year I piped irrigation to them and this year is the first year I have to trim out my walkway. 

I don’t want the wall. But I don’t want to be that neighbor, we’ve been real cool with each other thus far, they just have this gaggle of Chinese crested rat dogs and now that’s somehow my fault?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> My neighbor just told me he wants to cut down his 5 tall pines (2 tallest shade my side which is great) and he wants to put a brick wall up because his dogs bark too much at us.
> 
> I could care less about the dogs I hated the trees at first when they were tiny and blocked the mountain views but then the 2 closest tapped into my lawn and exploded. I love the trees now they could just use a trim. The brick wall is 10k of uselessness I planted a wall of hedges a decade ago and it’s 90% filled. Last year I piped irrigation to them and this year is the first year I have to trim out my walkway.
> 
> I don’t want the wall. But I don’t want to be that neighbor, we’ve been real cool with each other thus far, they just have this gaggle of Chinese crested rat dogs and now that’s somehow my fault?


A brick wall? Wow do others have brick walls in your hood?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

The two dogs behind me bark all the time chicken guards I think. The dog next door barks too but my dog BB doesn’t enjoy the barking thing. I’m glad and she calms them down when I let her out they quit barking too


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Some parts of Europe high walls make good neighbors


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> A brick wall? Wow do others have brick walls in your hood?


Here and there but our houses are chain link for 5 yards on either side of me


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 27, 2022)

I talked with my wife. We would at most split a vinyl fence. Sucks but that’s what we will offer if he decides to go through with it. I don’t want to remove my hedge, and digging a footing for a brick wall will kill the hedges and destroy my irrigation.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Most likely come down to actual property line layments


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 27, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> My neighbor just told me he wants to cut down his 5 tall pines (2 tallest shade my side which is great) and he wants to put a brick wall up because his dogs bark too much at us.
> 
> I could care less about the dogs I hated the trees at first when they were tiny and blocked the mountain views but then the 2 closest tapped into my lawn and exploded. I love the trees now they could just use a trim. The brick wall is 10k of uselessness I planted a wall of hedges a decade ago and it’s 90% filled. Last year I piped irrigation to them and this year is the first year I have to trim out my walkway.
> 
> I don’t want the wall. But I don’t want to be that neighbor, we’ve been real cool with each other thus far, they just have this gaggle of Chinese crested rat dogs and now that’s somehow my fault?


The dogs will still bark. Maybe more since they will only smell and hear you. Some bark collars would be cheaper than $10k. I am not a fan of shock collars but I am not a fan of yappy little dogs either…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 27, 2022)

This thing is 20 plus years old. It lives thru sub-zero and 100+ degree temps. The kid in China who made this in his sweatshop did a great job…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The dogs will still bark. Maybe more since they will only smell and hear you. Some bark collars would be cheaper than $10k. I am not a fan of shock collars but I am not a fan of yappy little dogs either…






just walk around with this turned on dogs will stop barking and run away from you. Put it in your pocket and turn it on. Your neighbor will think you have a spell on his dogs. Dogs can hear it people can’t. Really works too


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Evil Mean Streak


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am old. Who is Walt?


Uh, that'd be Sir Walter, or Unca Walt.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 27, 2022)

spunom said:


> Got the dog door in.
> View attachment 295259
> 
> It's amazing how you can get two doggos to bash thru a 10.5" opening at the same time with "you want some bacon?".
> ...


Wouldn't fly at Rancho Hippie unless you didn't mind the occasional coon, possum, stray cat, or skunk surprising you when you got home. 'Yotes, too.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2022)

Hhhmmmm what's in my back yard my 2 cats a few wild ones and lots and lots of Nature, trees trees and more


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 27, 2022)

My strawberries are going hard. I had a strawberry and powdered sugar bowl earlier today with my daughter.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Wouldn't fly at Rancho Hippie unless you didn't mind the occasional coon, possum, stray cat, or skunk surprising you when you got home. 'Yotes, too.


Yes my cat brought in a snake thru one of those doors. There’s always a risk of something getting in but your area is fenced in and you have dogs so that will help


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2022)

You are gonna need an ocean of calamine lotion…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You are gonna need an ocean of calamine lotion…



Just eat the berries you know you want to


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2022)

It looks like Japanese Aralia berries are edible, but I’m good. Let me know about that poison ivy ambrosia though


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2022)

Poison ivy is supposed to have berries but I have never seen them. Not sure if they have urushiol in or in them but I ain’t gonna try them if I find them. I think I have immunity to my local strain after 20+ years here. I used to exterminate the poison ivy in the woods behind my house because my kids would get the rash pretty badly. I was using really bad stuff though and for a couple of years after blasting an area with the chemical, nothing would grow. I stopped that about 10 years ago and the ivy is coming back…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

Life goal: Every day a strawberry bowl.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

The little buddy didn’t want to go. No blue belly. Not really a gator lizard look but the colors aren’t a blue. Crazy looking lizard.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> The little buddy didn’t want to go. No blue belly. Not really a gator lizard look but the colors aren’t a blue. Crazy looking lizard.
> View attachment 295480
> 
> View attachment 295481
> ...


Are they better stir fried or in a stew?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Are they better stir fried or in a stew?


I only drink warm blood


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

I prefer mine shaken, not stirred…


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> The little buddy didn’t want to go. No blue belly. Not really a gator lizard look but the colors aren’t a blue. Crazy looking lizard.
> View attachment 295480
> 
> View attachment 295481
> ...


you need a boat load of them for a  spaghetti sauce ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

Cute little critter.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> The little buddy didn’t want to go. No blue belly. Not really a gator lizard look but the colors aren’t a blue. Crazy looking lizard.
> View attachment 295480
> 
> View attachment 295481
> ...


Cute little fella and oh btw, nice hands


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you need a boat load of them for a  spaghetti sauce ...


If you slice them thin…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> The little buddy didn’t want to go. No blue belly. Not really a gator lizard look but the colors aren’t a blue. Crazy looking lizard.
> View attachment 295480
> 
> View attachment 295481
> ...


Dear God Man
You should have been a Hand Model
Just look at those Mits


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Cute little fella and oh btw, nice hands


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Dear God Man
> You should have been a Hand Model
> Just look at those Mits


There is a hand fetish running rampant on this forum…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You are gonna need an ocean of calamine lotion…View attachment 295342


Yep    My wife gets it just looking at it.
She has to get a shot from Doc as soon as we see any appear on her. She has even gotten it from petting the dog after he frolicked through a patch.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yep    My wife gets it just looking at it.
> She has to get a shot from Doc as soon as we see any appear on her. She has even gotten it from petting the dog after he frolicked through a patch.


We have 3 urushriol carriers in my house. Used to get it all the time on my hands from petting the pets.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 295510


Haha Got to love it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


>


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> We have 3 urushriol carriers in my house. Used to get it all the time on my hands from petting the pets.


Yes that oil is Bad News
I had it on some tools I used to clear a big patch one year and the next year used the tools which I never washed off with a good dish soap a year later , Got it so bad from touching them , as if I rolled in the crap. 
Make sure you hot water wash any bladed tools and handles that cut the vines


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## sharonp (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292333


Nice!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295512


I know that dude


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yes that oil is Bad News
> I had it on some tools I used to clear a big patch one year and the next year used the tools which I never washed off with a good dish soap a year later , Got it so bad from touching them , as if I rolled in the crap.
> Make sure you hot water wash any bladed tools and handles that cut the vines


A friend of mine recommended washing exposed skin with laundry detergent since it is designed to remove dirt and more importantly oil. I have used that tactic since and I only get an occasional blister a couple of times a season(then I scrub to crap out of it with Tide). My grandmother swore by Felsnaptha soap. It is not kind to skin and will remove all oil from your skin but that worked also. Tide for me is just more readily available.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

The Old Hen used to get the stuff every spring and took shots for it. She's kinda outgrown it now as long as she doesn't touch it. Only time I ever had it was when she had it on her right arm and rubbed it on my left arm.
I grab the vines bare fisted and rip 'em off the trees they like to twine up. I just have to make sure I wash my hands good before I take a whizz.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

Some mf’er likes to drop a deuce in the woods between my house and a school. I will curb stomp the fk’er if I see him or her…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

Don't know if'n I'd curb stomp 'em, but I might push 'em over backwards mid shit.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> A friend of mine recommended washing exposed skin with laundry detergent since it is designed to remove dirt and more importantly oil. I have used that tactic since and I only get an occasional blister a couple of times a season(then I scrub to crap out of it with Tide). My grandmother swore by Felsnaptha soap. It is not kind to skin and will remove all oil from your skin but that worked also. Tide for me is just more readily available.


I use dawn blue dish soap it is used by environmental clean up crews to wash oil off birds and other critters . I start with cold water as to not open the skin pores more than they are, after 1st wash I move or to warm and repeat. I do not generally get it if I wash right away, and I too can pull it bare handed as long as I am sink bound afterwards .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Don't know if'n I'd curb stomp 'em, but I might push 'em over backwards mid shit.


I have stepped in their ‘gift’ before. It is infuriating to step in human shit(if you haven’t tried it before). It is a toss up on whether to keep the shoe or toss it…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have stepped in their ‘gift’ before. It is infuriating to step in human shit(if you haven’t tried it before). It is a toss up on whether to keep the shoe or toss it…


This would piss me off so much, 1st I would get my Ghillie suit out and wait for the Coc sucker to come back and then follow them home. Now once I knew where this dirtbag lived I would take his deposit and return it , right to the front seat of their car smeared all over the nice leather trim . Steering wheel and radio too of course !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Some mf’er likes to drop a deuce in the woods between my house and a school. I will curb stomp the fk’er if I see him or her…View attachment 295530


Possibly big foot?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

We used to wire new houses in the Hamptons and many times you would work the first floor from the basement. Most times the basement was dirt till they poured the floor. Every dooshbag would crap in the basement and cover it up. We would find their presents after dragging a extension cord for a drill thru it .Disgusting.Now having portapottys are now the law at new construction .


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Possibly big foot?


Dang I should have thought of that
I would have made a picture for it


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Dang I should have thought of that
> I would have made a picture for it


still not too late !!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> We used to wire new houses in the Hamptons and many times you would work the first floor from the basement. Most times the basement was dirt till they poured the floor. Every dooshbag would crap in the basement and cover it up. We would find their presents after dragging a extension cord for a drill thru it .Disgusting.Now having portapottys are now the law at new construction .


I remember those days < 
I ran a few landscape crews and I would have to take the trucks to dump the grass when they got full . Well I always taught guys to shit in a brown paper bag inside a 5 gallon bucket with lid if they really had to go and then the guy who shit deposed of it at the next dumpster on way to next job. 
Of course this worked great until someone got lazy and the shit started to get toss up into the truck mixed in with grass, which was no big deal (trucks were dumpers ) at dump quick push of a button and the right speed backing up Done deal.
All was fine until the hydraulic pump quit and I had to unload a full size rack truck loaded by hand with a rake.
BASTARDS had so many bags hidden in the grass from all the beans LOL , and you know who got it all over himself when a bag exploded after the rake hit it.  I was pissed................
Well more shited than piss I guess.
I watched like a hawk after that and who got breaks and where the bags went. BASTARDS


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> still not too late !!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295535


I knew I could count on you !!!!!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I knew I could count on you !!!!!


Always Bro


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Possibly big foot?


I think the Bigfoot population in the northeast has dwindled in recent years…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 30, 2022)

I broke down and bought some plants. I hope they make a nice hedge so the neighbors dogs don’t bark at me while I’m working outside. I told the neighbor I put in oleander and they are poisonous to his dogs. Also if they grow through his fence in 5 years I said he can cut off all he wants.
I think I’ll get more or maybe clone some of these. For the price and size they are almost worth the $10 though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I broke down and bought some plants. I hope they make a nice hedge so the neighbors dogs don’t bark at me while I’m working outside. I told the neighbor I put in oleander and they are poisonous to his dogs. Also if they grow through his fence in 5 years I said he can cut off all he wants.
> I think I’ll get more or maybe clone some of these. For the price and size they are almost worth the $10 though.
> View attachment 295556


They should be really pretty


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They should be really pretty


My daughter picked them out. Also some “truffula trees from The Lorax” movie she called them. *Cockscomb


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> My daughter picked them out. Also some “truffula trees from The Lorax” movie she called them. *Cockscomb View attachment 295563


There actually is a flower called cockscomb


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I broke down and bought some plants. I hope they make a nice hedge so the neighbors dogs don’t bark at me while I’m working outside. I told the neighbor I put in oleander and they are poisonous to his dogs. Also if they grow through his fence in 5 years I said he can cut off all he wants.
> I think I’ll get more or maybe clone some of these. For the price and size they are almost worth the $10 though.
> View attachment 295556


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> There actually is a flower called cockscomb
> View attachment 295568


Did the botanist who named this plant have a good laugh at the pub with his buddies? Probably…


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

I can see why a little why it was named that


----------



## OGKushman (May 1, 2022)

Whoops, the ones she picked out  are a variety of *silver* or *plumed* cockscomb aka Celosia Argentea

we will let truffala tree stick and ignore cockscomb


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

These will be in my backyard pretty soon 



tomatoe


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> These will be in my backyard pretty soon View attachment 295624
> 
> tomatoe    View attachment 295625


Hello world!


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

you guys wanna see backyard pics...I'll post some of the jungle laters...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

boo said:


> you guys wanna see backyard pics...I'll post some of the jungle laters...


Yes post some of that bamboo boo


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

these pics are what I see when I open up the glass door on the back porch...this is just the immeadiate yard, there's another 100' on each side you cant see...then there is the back yard...


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

boo said:


> these pics are what I see when I open up the glass door on the back porch...this is just the immeadiate yard, there's another 100' on each side you cant see...then there is the back yard...
> View attachment 295649
> View attachment 295650
> View attachment 295651


Could train a troop of Jungle masonry's  in that place


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

you ain't seen the  half of it...that fence is the half way mark from the street to the beginning of the back half...











more to follow...


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Lets see the MG pits


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

boo said:


> you ain't seen the  half of it...that fence is the half way mark from the street to the beginning of the back half...View attachment 295653
> View attachment 295654
> View attachment 295655
> View attachment 295656
> more to follow...


Wow nice scenery where are you at if I had to guess Florida maybe?


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Cambodia


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

Really?


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Cambodia


I'm waiting for you Mr small flat head lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

boo said:


> these pics are what I see when I open up the glass door on the back porch...this is just the immeadiate yard, there's another 100' on each side you cant see...then there is the back yard...
> View attachment 295649
> View attachment 295650
> View attachment 295651


Your place is beautiful boo. Perfect place for getting away from it all. So nicely landscaped too. Love you back door view


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

thanks subbie, it's my fantasy island...always lots to do and never enough time to do it...
hey roster, get the snacks out of the way and get to bed...


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

boo said:


> thanks subbie, it's my fantasy island...always lots to do and never enough time to do it...
> hey roster, get the snacks out of the way and get to bed...


Not Cambodia right?


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

What's the name of the plants in the middle those are sweet looking probably need more tropical climate then I can give them here tho :/ cool species whatever it's called


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Dont ya see all the cocoa plants


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

And charles is in the treeline


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2022)

Charlie don't surf.

Ain't scared of gators. Ain't scared of biting snakes. Ain't scared of much of nothin'. Too damn many spiders in Florida. I'd find one of those pie plate sized bastards in my house and burn the whole place down and leave.


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Charlie don't surf.
> 
> Ain't scared of gators. Ain't scared of biting snakes. Ain't scared of much of nothin'. Too damn many spiders in Florida. I'd find one of those pie plate sized bastards in my house and burn the whole place down and leave.


He does now


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

I don’t mind the spiders. I lived in south Ga for 30+ years on a beautiful place like boos away from everyone. There was ever kind of insect and poisonous snake there.  We had gators too and all kinds of wildlife. There is something about no neighbors that is just right… we moved back to Va to help with our Moms and Grandkids. We still have a nice place in a quiet old neighborhood with decent space but nothing like the no neighbors thing. I do have nice neighbors just wish they were about 5 acres away.


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

So took a while but I was right huh Florida... I still wanna know what those plants/tree's are called wondering if it's trainable to stay small and keep inside during winter spring time put it by my elephant ear plants think it would look unique


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I'm waiting for you Mr small flat head lol


I cut your head off and feed you to the fishes white boy... 

all kidding aside I live in florida in a very rural area...couldn't afford my home now that's for sure...prices have gotten anal around me...KB, the 3 headed dragon is a yucca plant, pretty hearty species of plant that tolerates poor conditions...mine is a very happy one...I've got some really exotic plants in my yard, I'll post pics when they bloom...our wildlife is all about what you read about in the swamps and then some...I got a 15 button rattler out back years ago along with way too many cottonmouths...just 1 gator so far


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)




----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

dude, you're still up...


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

OK Dad I'll go
Night


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

boo said:


> I cut your head off and feed you to the fishes white boy...
> 
> all kidding aside I live in florida in a very rural area...couldn't afford my home now that's for sure...prices have gotten anal around me...KB, the 3 headed dragon is a yucca plant, pretty hearty species of plant that tolerates poor conditions...mine is a very happy one...I've got some really exotic plants in my yard, I'll post pics when they bloom...our wildlife is all about what you read about in the swamps and then some...I got a 15 button rattler out back years ago along with way too many cottonmouths...just 1 gator so far


Cool cool so it might be able to tolerate cold temperatures or maybe? And yea I've always loved different kinds of unique and rare plant species so yea ill keep a eye out on your posts


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

what zone are you in climate wise...I'm 9b and I lost a lot of green this winter along with bamboo from indonesia...black bamboo doesn't like it cold...I've got 90' tall timor moso I have to chop down...big timber bamboo that will grow back in mebbe 5 years...my plants give me motivaton to live a long life...


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

boo said:


> what zone are you in climate wise...I'm 9b and I lost a lot of green this winter along with bamboo from indonesia...black bamboo doesn't like it cold...I've got 90' tall timor moso I have to chop down...big timber bamboo that will grow back in mebbe 5 years...my plants give me motivaton to live a long life...


funny ! we spent over $4500 to get rid of bamboo in my back yard 3 years ago ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

I would love to have bamboo enough for all my bamboo projects. My place would look like Gillian’s island


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> funny ! we spent over $4500 to get rid of bamboo in my back yard 3 years ago ...


you had the wrong strain...


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

boo said:


> you had the wrong strain...


yes we did ,invasive. If we did not do anything about it although it did not originate on our yard we could be held responsible . It is banned on towns and villages on L.I. and subject to fines


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

boo said:


> what zone are you in climate wise...I'm 9b and I lost a lot of green this winter along with bamboo from indonesia...black bamboo doesn't like it cold...I've got 90' tall timor moso I have to chop down...big timber bamboo that will grow back in mebbe 5 years...my plants give me motivaton to live a long life...


I'm on the Nc/Sc state line in the middle of the state basically says *7b and 8a when I googled climate zone of closest big city*


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

I know a Nam vet that's 2 houses down that the front of his house is covered by bamboo some of it is huge and it keeps growing but I know certain bamboo can grow in the worst possible conditions so idk I probably would pull them in side when my elephant ear plants start to drop and die out for the year just to keep it safe and not cause it massive stress and pain


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I'm on the Nc/Sc state line in the middle of the state basically says *7b and 8a when I googled climate zone of closest big city*


your climate would kill off most of my plants...I have a lot of staghorn ferns, super sensitive to the cold...I used to take them down with my front end loader and trailer them into a barn...I'm way too old to play that game anymore...I do what I can but if it dies it dies...


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

There are 3 native to North Carolina: *Yucca aloifolia (Aloe yucca), Yucca filamentosa (Adam's needle), and Yucca gloriosa (Moundlily yucca)*. Yucca filamentosa (Adam's needle), for instance, grows all over the United States, including some very cold areas.

Googled it.... I'm gonna look into getting one to go next to my elephant ear plant and my little turtle pond for Chomper and see if it will stay going


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yes we did ,invasive. If we did not do anything about it although it did not originate on our yard we could be held responsible . It is banned on towns and villages on L.I. and subject to fines


I just learned that it is illegal to grow cotton in your yard both here in Va and where I’ve grown it for fun in Ga. I was looking for some seeds to plant for my grandkids in my garden. Weed is ok but not cotton…. Seems there is a cotton bug they are trying to control so it makes sense but who knew?


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just learned that it is illegal to grow cotton in your yard both here in Va and where I’ve grown it for fun in Ga. I was looking for some seeds to plant for my grandkids in my garden. Weed is ok but not cotton…. Seems there is a cotton bug they are trying to control so it makes sense but who knew?


Wow really that's crazy


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just learned that it is illegal to grow cotton in your yard both here in Va and where I’ve grown it for fun in Ga. I was looking for some seeds to plant for my grandkids in my garden. Weed is ok but not cotton…. Seems there is a cotton bug they are trying to control so it makes sense but who knew?


Amazon sells them just searched it maybe they won't send to certain states tho idk didn't look but that's crazy that the average citizen can't do something because of the possibility of maybe a bug gets on there plant smh


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Wow really that's crazy


Yeah, it’s really a beautiful plant to grow for fun but not worth the agricultural team inspecting my yard these days


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

yes you can purchase the seeds. It’s just that you can’t grow them without special permission in some states. NC too I’m pretty sure even tho it grows everywhere around us


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

Without a state waiver, it's illegal to plant cotton just because you like the looks
					

The boll weevil, an invasive pest that causes devastating damage to cotton crops, was successfully eradicated from Arkansas in 2006 after years of collaborative efforts between cotton producers and the




					www.magnoliareporter.com


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 5, 2022)

Birds are returning to the Fogey Bird Diner. We have a Grosbeak, a Catbird, Eastern Towhee, and female Baltimore Oriole visiting now. No hummingbirds yet. Got the hummy feeders out but need to get some oranges for the orioles…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Without a state waiver, it's illegal to plant cotton just because you like the looks
> 
> 
> The boll weevil, an invasive pest that causes devastating damage to cotton crops, was successfully eradicated from Arkansas in 2006 after years of collaborative efforts between cotton producers and the
> ...


Figured you were talking about boll weevils. They hate 'em down there more than they do Yankees with U Hauls.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Figured you were talking about boll weevils. They hate 'em down there more than they do Yankees with U Hauls.


Yankees suck! Oops, I am not a Red Sucks fan anymore. It was a reflex…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Figured you were talking about boll weevils. They hate 'em down there more than they do Yankees with U Hauls.


That’s funny and you are so right


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

A squirrel stole one of my dog’s marrow bones and took it into a tree to munch on it…


----------



## OGKushman (May 10, 2022)

Squirrels are really invasive where I live. They ruin a lot of plants, chew open water lines, dig under foundations… cute in other people’s property and at the parks, but nearly devastating when you live and build into a hillside.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> A squirrel stole one of my dog’s marrow bones and took it into a tree to munch on it…


I feed the squirrels apples everyday so my cats are entertained by the window for a few hours


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Squirrels are really invasive where I live. They ruin a lot of plants, chew open water lines, dig under foundations… cute in other people’s property and at the parks, but nearly devastating when you live and build into a hillside.


Yes they do dig holes in my fresh garden and eat a few veggies but I still like them all the same


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

I saw the neighbors cat take one of my local squirrels the other day(we have had close to 2 dozen in the yard at the same time). Fkr… I have a fox that is visiting every couple of days. Sprints into the yard and chases everything he/she gets close to. I disrupted an attack the other day because it was going after one of the squirrels I recognize as ‘Tiny’ because it is small and something stripped all the fur from half its tail. Just has this pink, scabby tail. I have too much time on my hands… Sorry. Carry on…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I saw the neighbors cat take one of my local squirrels the other day(we have had close to 2 dozen in the yard at the same time). Fkr… I have a fox that is visiting every couple of days. Sprints into the yard and chases everything he/she gets close to. I disrupted an attack the other day because it was going after one of the squirrels I recognize as ‘Tiny’ because it is small and something stripped all the fur from half its tail. Just has this pink, scabby tail. I have too much time on my hands… Sorry. Carry on…


I have a special one as well. I don’t have a name for him but he has a pellet gun injury probably from my neighbor who like to target practice and let his dog chase them.  He knows I feed them and I know he shoots at them… My dog chases them too but never catches them. She’s an old thick girl.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Squirrels are really invasive where I live. They ruin a lot of plants, chew open water lines, dig under foundations… cute in other people’s property and at the parks, but nearly devastating when you live and build into a hillside.


Our squirrels live in the trees. I have heard of them chewing electrical wires but that is rare. I watched a Nature program where they highlighted ground squirrels. Growing up and living in the northeast, I had no clue the west coast has squirrels that live in the ground. Chipmunks suck though. I stuff rocks in their tunnel entrances. My dog is gonna break a leg someday in one of there burrows.


----------



## OGKushman (May 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Our squirrels live in the trees. I have heard of them chewing electrical wires but that is rare. I watched a Nature program where they highlighted ground squirrels. Growing up and living in the northeast, I had no clue the west coast has squirrels that live in the ground. Chipmunks suck though. I stuff rocks in their tunnel entrances. My dog is gonna break a leg someday in one of there burrows.


I’ve dispatched 2-300 myself over the years. Must have seen 30 new ones in my yard this year alone. There’s no use. Chicken wire and a pellet gun is all we got. Lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I’ve dispatched 2-300 myself over the years. Must have seen 30 new ones in my yard this year alone. There’s no use. Chicken wire and a pellet gun is all we got. Lol


If I start seeing more rats, I will break out the pellet gun here. I don’t like rats…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

hardening off the boys and girls…


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

My security camera picked up a coon in my back yard last night.  They are thick as thieves around here.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> My security camera picked up a coon in my back yard last night.  They are thick as thieves around here.


Hard to see too


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> My security camera picked up a coon in my back yard last night.  They are thick as thieves around here.


They raid my suet cakes along with a possum from time to time.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes they do dig holes in my fresh garden and eat a few veggies but I still like them all the same


Me, too. Got four flavors; Fox, gray, pine, and chipmunks. We occasionally get a black one, which is really a gray squirrel variant. They eat the deer feed, bird seeds, and the table scraps we toss out to all the critters.

Usually, Fox and Grey squirrels don't get along, but they do at Rancho Hippie.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 11, 2022)

I use to hunt fox squirrels but i never shot the grays because they are to small.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Them makes great stew


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use to hunt fox squirrels but i never shot the grays because they are to small.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

Di


WeedHopper said:


> I use to hunt fox squirrels but i never shot the grays because they are to small.


Did you eat them?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Yes mam I certainly did. I don't usually kill anything I don't or won't eat unless it was a problem I needed to get rid of.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes mam I certainly did. I don't usually kill anything I don't or won't eat unless it was a problem I needed to get rid of.


I’m guessing the squirrels in my yard would be tasty and marbled with sunflower seed fueled fat. These things eat a lot of seed. I go thru about 80 lbs of sunflower seed every 3 weeks or so. They also get corn, suet, meal worms, oranges and oddly marrow bones. I saw one squirrel take a marrow bone up into a tree to gnaw on it a few days ago then one was running across the street yesterday carrying one in its mouth. I give my dog marrow bones and he just leaves them outside. He is lazy and spoiled…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

Seeing some Downey woodpecker hatchlings hanging around watching their mom teach them how to associate pecking with food by eating suet the pecking on my tree. I have what I imagine is an orphaned squirrel that tangled with something. It is very small and is missing fur from about halfway up its tail to the tip. Baltimore orioles are back as are the ruby throated hummingbirds. A killdeer breeding pair I watch has at least 3 fledglings(out of 4 eggs) and they have abandoned the nest.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

I was born and raised in the country until my father died.
I have killed and eaten Racoon, Possum, Rabbit ,Squirrel, Deer, and Armadillo. Nothing went to waste when i was a young man.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I was born and raised in the country until my father died.
> I have killed and eaten Racoon, Possum, Rabbit ,Squirrel, Deer, and Armadillo. Nothing went to waste when i was a young man.


We all may be eating varments (and deer) by the summer if/when inflation and supply issues continue…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2022)

Unidentified plants, elephant ear bleeding heart and coral bells(gifted by my mother who got the originals from my grandmother). The 2nd two plants are loved by my hummingbirds.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 13, 2022)

Dogwood, wildflowers, roses, a bunch of damn dandelions, I just planted 2 rows(20) Austree Hybrid Willows and my beloved burning bush. This Bush started as a single stick about the size of the tiny apple tree beside it in the picture when I first moved to this house and now it's absolutely massive. About 10-12 ft tall and 15 ft wide. One of these days I'm going to grow cannabis plant this big


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2022)

Tommy Salami…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 14, 2022)

I think I have a bear infestation problem. 2nd day in a row that my bird feeders have been vandalized. I am charging up the batteries for the trail cam to make sure I am just not a victim of mostly peaceful protests…

yesterday



Today


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

I hate when the Bears take my wheelbarrow and make it stand straight up on my stump to make me think I was visited by Aliens from space not Mexico
Morning Fog


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I hate when the Bears take my wheelbarrow and make it stand straight up on my stump to make me think I was visited by Aliens from space not Mexico
> Morning Fog


Da bears…

I use my psychic powers to levitate the wheelbarrow and keep it levitated. It is a zen thing. I had an alien infestation a while back. I’d be transported thru time and have strange metallic lumps under my skin when I would bust thru the fabric of the space-time continuum. They eventually determined that I was a poor study subject and they told my dog to just keep an eye on me for them. He reports back to them on the regular. The truth is out there(way out there) but I don’t anticipate any revelations coming out of the upcoming committee questioning of underlings by our congressional representatives…


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Da bears…
> 
> I use my psychic powers to levitate the wheelbarrow and keep it levitated. It is a zen thing. I had an alien infestation a while back. I’d be transported thru time and have strange metallic lumps under my skin when I would bust thru the fabric of the space-time continuum. They eventually determined that I was a poor study subject and they told my dog to just keep an eye on me for them. He reports back to them on the regular. The truth is out there(way out there) but I don’t anticipate any revelations coming out of the upcoming committee questioning of underlings by our congressional representatives…


From my last alien encounter


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> From my last alien encounter
> View attachment 296847


So you have met Beldar and Connie. I love their ‘mass quantities’ pot luck Sunday dinner. Beldar grows some ‘out of this world’ bud and can munch with the best of them. I haven’t experienced the anal probing. They considered it but got a bit disgusted when they pants-ed me and started digging thru the dense jungle of hair and dingleberries. They learned that dingleberries don’t only circle Ur-anus…


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> So you have met Beldar and Connie. I love their ‘mass quantities’ pot luck Sunday dinner. Beldar grows some ‘out of this world’ bud and can munch with the best of them. I haven’t experienced the anal probing. They considered it but got a bit disgusted when they pants-ed me and started digging thru the dense jungle of hair and dingleberries. They learned that dingleberries don’t only circle Ur-anus…


Must consume mass quantities


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Must consume mass quantities


They originally thought I was one of their kin folk because of our similar hair lines…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 14, 2022)

He is back and brought a friend…


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>


I don’t live in China or DC(redundant, I know)…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 14, 2022)

My neighbor hunts and it is turkey season(not seasoning, mmmm, delicious). He said he called in my boy Thomas the turkey this morning but couldn’t see himself shooting him. I thanked him but deep down wondered if he was just saying that(as he held a shovel-full of bear scar from the bear incursion). Then a little while ago, Thomas and his frenemy, Not-Thomas showed up to be fed…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## OGKushman (May 15, 2022)

Get so many strawberries I gave these to my neighbor


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 15, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Get so many strawberries I gave these to my neighbor


My strawberries just started to flower a couple of days ago. I need to move somewhere warm…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 18, 2022)

She watched me make the coffee and prepare breakfast for my dog and cats…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 18, 2022)

Not Thomas strutting his stuff. He is an a’hole. He pecks at my basement windows and chases my boy Tommy Salami the wild turkey away from food.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

Mrs Fogey’s pet gorilla has some poison ivy(maybe Virginia Creeper actually)…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

My schizophrenic garden. I planted stuff where there wasn’t stuff. Not very sciency…




Dennis the cat is keeping my catnip plants closely trimmed. He is good that way…


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2022)

I dropped by to say hi and read the last page and then post....so far your hairy, which attracted the bears and now you have ended up with some strange itchy thing...girls look great, garden is growing fine, it will produce just as much if not more than and organized garden, you dont need a trail cam you just need a .30 cal round times four and then you will have some of the best meat, imho that can be found. peace man


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 20, 2022)

Kraven said:


> I dropped by to say hi and read the last page and then post....so far your hairy, which attracted the bears and now you have ended up with some strange itchy thing...girls look great, garden is growing fine, it will produce just as much if not more than and organized garden, you dont need a trail cam you just need a .30 cal round times four and then you will have some of the best meat, imho that can be found. peace man


I could honestly reach out and grab the tame turkey I have visiting my feeder. He walks back and forth in front of the slider until I come out and feed him. I like turkey. Even wild turkey but he is kind of a pet at this point. I dig the humorous synopsis though. Got a good chuckle out of it. Thanks.


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I could honestly reach out and grab the tame turkey I have visiting my feeder. He walks back and forth in front of the slider until I come out and feed him. I like turkey. Even wild turkey but he is kind of a pet at this point. I dig the humorous synopsis though. Got a good chuckle out of it. Thanks.



hahah i was talking about the bear, yes sir let the turkey live...hes your buddy


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 21, 2022)

The bear hasn’t been around after the 2 nights he ransacked my feeders. He is a different bear from the one that ate all my suet last fall(while I watched from 30 feet away). I am still a ‘live and let live’ ****** with bears. Coyotes and foxes too. I don’t have a hunting license and am not supposed to shoot my guns in my neighborhood anyway.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 21, 2022)

Bird feeder so far. I can rebuild 3 for less than 3 new ones would cost even with the inflation of building materials…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2022)

Female ruby throated hummingbird who was watching me do the dishes


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2022)

This is an annual wild flower that I need to find a name for.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Bird feeder so far. I can rebuild 3 for less than 3 new ones would cost even with the inflation of building materials…View attachment 297558


My backyard flock don’t seem to care for the renovations the ownership did to the restaurant. Only squirrels seem to be eating at the new buffet. Maybe the architect from Fogey, Fogey and sons didn’t do enough research in feeder design…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> This is an annual wild flower that I need to find a name for.View attachment 297871


Maybe?








						Polygonatum - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. You are right. I am lazy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thanks. You are right. I am lazy.


Looks kinda like it. I have a free app that is sometimes correct


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks kinda like it. I have a free app that is sometimes correct


What app do you use please? I use Merlin ID for birds(which is a free app from the ornithological society) but haven’t looked for a plant app(did I say I was lazy?). Thanks in advance…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

Mrs Fogey and I saw a Leucistic Robin tonight. Some Chatty Cathy we were walking with(or rather she was tagging along bothering me because she can’t shut up) almost made the Mrs miss it. I broke into the one sided conversation to point it out to Mrs Fogey. That was pretty cool for us. No pics but this is what it looks


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

Peter Coyote…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2022)

About 4 years ago, we had a albino sparrow that hung around all summer. He was flighty, but with the binoculars, you could see his little pink eyeballs. Two different neighbors had seen him, too.
Had one (1) deer yesterday. The rest are coming in late after dark for some reason.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

We looked for Luke the robin today but it wasn’t around. 2 sets of killdeer though, one with 3 chicks. If you haven’t seen them, the adults are very protective. They will fly up to around 30 ft away and flop around like they are injured and keep moving away to draw you away from their young ‘in’s…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> About 4 years ago, we had a albino sparrow that hung around all summer. He was flighty, but with the binoculars, you could see his little pink eyeballs. Two different neighbors had seen him, too.
> Had one (1) deer yesterday. The rest are coming in late after dark for some reason.


My wife and I are becoming bird brains. We are even getting pretty good at identifying their calls and songs. Still waiting to see the return of last years mockingbirds. Last summer one woke me up in the middle of the night going thru a repertoire of about 10 different sounds over and over. One sounded like a car alarm.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

John, Paul, George or Ringo?


----------



## Patwi (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> John, Paul, George or Ringo?View attachment 298459





Peter Best


----------



## Patwi (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 29, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 298493
> View attachment 298491
> 
> 
> View attachment 298492


lol. My tomater plants are about 6” high…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 298493
> View attachment 298491
> 
> 
> View attachment 298492


Wow tomatoes already


----------



## Patwi (May 29, 2022)

yeppirs .. greenhouse helped with a Jan planting,    yeah, ate two maters with my steak and eggs dinner .. a beefsteak and a roma..


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

coons


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

pute said:


> coons


They make 12 gauges for that


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298537



Virginia creeper gives me a similar type rash. I eradicated most of the poison ivy in the woods behind my house when the kids were young(a dumb thing to do in hindsight) but it is coming back. My issue this year is Virginia creeper. I pulled a bunch of it and hit the rash before I remembered reading that it will do the same thing as PI.


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Virginia creeper gives me a similar type rash. I eradicated most of the poison ivy in the woods behind my house when the kids were young(a dumb thing to do in hindsight) but it is coming back. My issue this year is Virginia creeper. I pulled a bunch of it and hit the rash before I remembered reading that it will do the same thing as PI.


Never had the pleasure of meeting her Thk God
My wife has to get shots if she meets Ivy
Really sucs 3 ways are totally out of the question now


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298538


My poison ivy isn’t nearly as stunning. What do you feed yours?(Roster inappropriate joke incoming - I am the setup man in this comedy duo)….


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Never had the pleasure of meeting her Thk God
> My wife has to get shots if she meets Ivy
> Really sucs 3 ways are totally out of the question now


Still better than HPV…


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My poison ivy isn’t nearly as stunning. What do you feed yours?(Roster inappropriate joke incoming - I am the setup man in this comedy duo)….


I make sure I walk the dog right along the edge so he can pee on it and not spread it back to us.
Man that dog urine is the Sheitz


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Still better than HPV…


My sister in law had that , should I get checked


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

On a serious note it caused a lot of late in life problems but she is doing OK now.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My poison ivy isn’t nearly as stunning. What do you feed yours?(Roster inappropriate joke incoming - I am the setup man in this comedy duo)….


That’s funny, I was thinking the same thing. I have been digging out pi since we lived here and none of mine is so beautiful like yours


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My sister in law had that , should I get checked


She should check you head(both heads) to toe…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Virginia creeper gives me a similar type rash. I eradicated most of the poison ivy in the woods behind my house when the kids were young(a dumb thing to do in hindsight) but it is coming back. My issue this year is Virginia creeper. I pulled a bunch of it and hit the rash before I remembered reading that it will do the same thing as PI.


My poor little 3yr old granddaughters face is swollen up from poison ivy she got into at school on a fking fence. Looks terrible but she seems fine. No crying or anything just a lot of itching. They are using Calamine and it seems to be helping.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> She should check you head(both heads) to toe…


Sorry. I hope your SIL is OK. Typed the reply too early…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My poor little 3yr old granddaughters face is swollen up from poison ivy she got into at school on a fking fence. Looks terrible but she seems fine. No crying or anything just a lot of itching. They are using Calamine and it seems to be helping.


My kids pediatrician used to prescribe a steroid if the PI got on my kids face. The drawback is it is bad to get too much sun if they took the steroids but it cleared the rash in about 48 hours.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

Hell when we were kids Calamine was in most parents cabinet for just that reason. Kids got into that shit all the time that lived in the Country. Didn't get steroid shots nor did we go to a doctor for a rash.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> **** when we were kids Calamine was in most parents cabinet for just that reason. Kids got into that shit all the time that lived in the Country. Didn't get steroid shots nor did we go to a doctor for a rash.


Me neither. My grandmother kept Felsnaptha soap and calamine lotion. The Felsnaptha soap removes ALL oils from the skin so I would be a rash covered, flaky skinned, pink monster quite a bit of the summer. Fun fact-Felsnaptha soap has a warning on it to avoid skin contact now. lol…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

The good thing about those rashes is they are not transmitted from person to person. You have to come in contact with oil from the plant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The good thing about those rashes is they are not transmitted from person to person. You have to come in contact with oil from the plant.


I know that now but when I was young I thought(probably because my grandmother told me so) the fluid leaking from the blisters would spread the rash. My grandmother was a salt of the earth master class grower of any kind of vegetable you could imagine. She planted a watermelon patch and asparagus for me over a plot of land that had a chicken coop on it when her farm was a working farm. Some of the most delicious watermelon and (three years later) asparagus I ever had.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

Yeah you can look it up but no the fluid from the blisters does not spread the rash from poison Ivy or Oak. Normally what happens is the oil from the plant is on your clothes and other ppl touching you gets into that oil. My Mom always made sure she washed our clothes real good when we got into those plants. I don't have a reaction to Ivy or Oak for some reason. My Sister did but not me. Have no idea why. I have never even had a fever blister in my life. Only rash I've ever had is jock itch and that's because I'm a hairy mother fker.
Look like a Chewbacca in tightie whities.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah you can look it up but no the fluid from the blisters does not spread the rash from poison Ivy or Oak. Normally what happens is the oil from the plant is on your clothes and other ppl touching you gets into that oil. My Mom always made sure she washed our clothes real good when we got into those plants. I don't have a reaction to Ivy or Oak for some reason. My Sister did but not me. Have no idea why. I have never even had a fever blister in my life. Only rash I've ever had is jock itch and that's because I'm a hairy mother fker.
> Look like a Chewbacca in tightie whities.


Yup. Urushiol from the plants cause the allergic reaction. One of the kids in our neighborhood would literally roll around in PI and spread it to the other kids. He never got a single blister. He was a dummy…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

What an ass.hole. Sounds like something I would have done.


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s funny, I was thinking the same thing. I have been digging out pi since we lived here and none of mine is so beautiful like yours


There were 20 ft underground roots 1 " thick


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My poor little 3yr old granddaughters face is swollen up from poison ivy she got into at school on a fking fence. Looks terrible but she seems fine. No crying or anything just a lot of itching. They are using Calamine and it seems to be helping.


If it gets to bad they have a shot that will help


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What an ass.hole. Sounds like something I would have done.


Naaaa you would have rub it in their cups and straps LOL
The Day before the Big Game


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> **** when we were kids Calamine was in most parents cabinet for just that reason. Kids got into that shit all the time that lived in the Country. Didn't get steroid shots nor did we go to a doctor for a rash.


Yes Im the same way but people like my wife can go into anaphylactic shock, she never did until a few yrs ago


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Just learned a new secret from the laborers 
Before and after pulling poison ivy , wash your arms was gasoline 
Just a bit on a rag cuts the oil


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just learned a new secret from the laborers
> Before and after pulling poison ivy , wash your arms was gasoline
> Just a bit on a rag cuts the oil


Laundry detergent works well too. Gas is too expensive to rub all over my body… 

“I did that”

-author in hiding


----------



## Patwi (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298537





leaves of three, let it be


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

patwi said:


> leaves of three, let it be


I get sumac very badly ivy not so much


----------



## Patwi (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Virginia creeper gives me a similar type rash.




yep .. Round Up is a necessary evil .. but even burning the dead for a year or more vines can cause problems


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

patwi said:


> yep .. Round Up is a necessary evil .. but even burning the dead for a year or more vines can cause problems


Can Kill ya


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Virginia creeper gives me a similar type rash. I eradicated most of the poison ivy in the woods behind my house when the kids were young(a dumb thing to do in hindsight) but it is coming back. My issue this year is Virginia creeper. I pulled a bunch of it and hit the rash before I remembered reading that it will do the same thing as PI.


Neighbors down the road when I was a kid pulled a bunch off of a fence. George had a fire going and tossed the vines on it. His youngest son helped him. He got some of the smoke in his lungs and wound up in the ER barely clinging to life. The stuff blistered his lungs and the doc claimed he almost drown in the fluids.


RosterMan said:


> On a serious note it caused a lot of late in life problems but she is doing OK now.


Yoop's doc said that's what caused the cancer he wound up dying from.


WeedHopper said:


> The good thing about those rashes is they are not transmitted from person to person. You have to come in contact with oil from the plant.


That's what they claim. The one and only time I've ever had it was after the Old Hen got it on her right arm, and she sleeps on my left. Guess what arm I got it on?


----------



## boo (May 30, 2022)

same thing happened to me...my uncle was a burning fanatic...I rode my mini bike thru the smoke all day...lungs and trachea were so bad I stayed in the emergency ward...they said it was the worst case they've ever seen...I was wrapped in gauze that was stripped every 3 days...what a miserable summer...a product called technu washes it clean every time...found the stuff a few years ago and swear by it...


----------



## Patwi (May 30, 2022)

boo said:


> same thing happened to me...my uncle was a burning fanatic...I rode my mini bike thru the smoke all day...lungs and trachea were so bad I stayed in the emergency ward...they said it was the worst case they've ever seen...I was wrapped in gauze that was stripped every 3 days...what a miserable summer...a product called technu washes it clean every time...found the stuff a few years ago and swear by it...




I've read about a few horror stories about the inhalation of urushiol particulates through smoke .. some deaths, .. boo, you have a guardian over you ... and Dutch too


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

There is a reason why firefighters have a tendency to get lung cancer and breathing problems. Thats why our firefighters like Yooper(RIP) deserve our respect. They don't have to run into bullets to be taking risk of dying. Fire and smoke is very deadly and sometimes much worse than taking a bullet. I've been shot with a 357 and would much rather deal with a gun shot than having my lungs fried.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 298594


What is it


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

I see when I zoom in Baby birds  LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I see when I zoom in Baby birds  LOL


Baby robins in a lilac shrub


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

Jo Fogey soaking up the sun…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

A neighborhood cat trimming my catnip plant for me…


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

Cat the ripper


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> A neighborhood cat trimming my catnip plant for me…View attachment 298642






my louie has his cat nip fix every day. I fill his and my other cat Cleo’s  toys up with fresh catnip every morning. They go crazy for about a half hour then crash to oblivion


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 298646
> 
> my louie has his cat nip fix every day. I fill his and my other cat Cleo’s  toys up with fresh catnip every morning. They go crazy for about a half hour then crash to oblivion


Louie appears to be well fed. We have one cat who was from a feral litter that has always looked like a tick(huge body with a tiny head). She will eat until there is no more food. Her sister is rail thin. Two phenotypes of cat I guess…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Louie appears to be well fed. We have one cat who was from a feral litter that has always looked like a tick(huge body with a tiny head). She will eat until there is no more food. Her sister is rail thin. Two phenotypes of cat I guess…


Louie has always been a thick lazy boy. He loves to get stoned with me so I blow a little smoke his way when he jumps in my lap for a couple of hits. I know the PITA folks would frown upon this action but louie loves it so much I gotta help a cat out… my other cat Cleo enjoys eating the leaves and my dog BB likes sleeping with her face in the grow hole intake at the bottom of the tent. My animals are all stoners I think like their mom…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

I had a roommate years ago that always had pot(because he had a good job and money) I rarely had any(because I had a crappy job and no money). He would smoke his herb with me because he was a good guy. One night we were baked and my cat Dylan(Bob (Dylan)cat and Dylan Thomas(Tom cat) were the inspiration for his name) hopped up on the table, grabbed a bud and fled. A couple of days later, the same thing happened. He confided in me that until then, he thought I might have been helping myself to his stash. I hadn’t and wouldn’t but I was glad Dylan cleared things up.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2022)

A cat would not live long in my house. My dog doesn't play well with others. I've seen cats make the mistake of jumping my fence.


----------



## OGKushman (May 31, 2022)

I’m going to build a greenhouse next year to grow food. 

You know cause inflation is transitory.


----------



## OGKushman (May 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I had a roommate years ago that always had pot(because he had a good job and money) I rarely had any(because I had a crappy job and no money). He would smoke his herb with me because he was a good guy. One night we were baked and my cat Dylan(Bob (Dylan)cat and Dylan Thomas(Tom cat) were the inspiration for his name) hopped up on the table, grabbed a bud and fled. A couple of days later, the same thing happened. He confided in me that until then, he thought I might have been helping myself to his stash. I hadn’t and wouldn’t but I was glad Dylan cleared things up.


an old friend had a cat named Dillon after the reloading press manufacturer


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

Lumberjacking young Fogey style…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

Milkweed getting ready to bloom. I have seen 1 Monarch butterfly so far this year. Hopefully they are coming back strong.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 3, 2022)

Fargin’ bar out thar….




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 3, 2022)

The carnage-my Fogey bird feeders survived intact 











Your browser is not able to display this video.




though




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

Build one of these


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



I need a bear sized chucker…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 3, 2022)

So sad, just texting with my brother. He has an injured deer in his backyard probably from coyotes that live in the woods nearby. He lives in the city. Ga department of wildlife referred him to the local sheriffs department. I guess he is waiting for them to come put the deer out of its misery.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2022)

If your county cops shoot anything like my county cops, your brother will have an injured and wounded deer.
I shot next to a few at the range. The one dude was really bad. He saw my target and said, "Wow! I outta just shoot myself!"
I said, "Better take two rounds."


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If your county cops shoot anything like my county cops, your brother will have an injured and wounded deer.
> I shot next to a few at the range. The one dude was really bad. He saw my target and said, "Wow! I outta just shoot myself!"
> I said, "Better take two rounds."


This one should be an easy target. So sad. He sent me this picture


----------



## pute (Jun 3, 2022)

Tomato's waiting to be planted.....


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This one should be an easy target. So sad. He sent me this picture
> View attachment 298948


That sucs Can he just shoot it himself so it isn't suffering all day


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That sucs Can he just shoot it himself so it isn't suffering all day


I have had to dispatch more than a few chipmunks with a shovel. Don’t like doing it but if they are crippled, I do what I need to do.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That sucs Can he just shoot it himself so it isn't suffering all day


I know… he lives right in the city at my old house I would have, maybe at my current house I hate to see it suffer too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know… he lives right in the city at my old house I would have, maybe at my current house I hate to see it suffer too.


Just saw where the police came and shot it within an hour and the city hauled it off already.


----------



## spunom (Jun 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My wife and I are becoming bird brains. We are even getting pretty good at identifying their calls and songs. Still waiting to see the return of last years mockingbirds. Last summer one woke me up in the middle of the night going thru a repertoire of about 10 different sounds over and over. One sounded like a car alarm.


There's a mockingbird that frequents the light pole to my house. Such entertaining creatures. This guy sits up there (with the occasional jump and wing show) and goes thru about two dozen bird calls. He also knows frog and cricket.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

BLM(Bears Lives Matter) rioted in my backyard last night and destroyed my some of my property. At least they haven’t discovered arson yet…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

Snake Plizken




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

Stored all my feeders last night due to BLM protests so they went next door and destroyed my neighbors feeders. Da bears.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

My neighbors fence…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

The pollen counts getting higher and higher…

Ray Davies


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2022)

This is a house on my street which is a typical northeast suburban neighborhood. The house next door sold for $330k earlier this year. Would you let a piece of property go to pot like this? The lawn is all poison ivy…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2022)

My father-in-laws house…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> BLM(Bears Lives Matter) rioted in my backyard last night and destroyed my some of my property. At least they haven’t discovered arson yet…View attachment 299047
> View attachment 299048







Oh I see it I see it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 299660
> 
> Oh I see it I see it


I would unload on that bear…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

Henrietta has 3 poults…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My father-in-laws house…View attachment 299659


This Red Tailed Hawk was injured. It was still in my father-in-laws yard today. Animal control came and took it to a local vet. Apparently it flew into the side of his house…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2022)

One little brown grass puppy on the feeder tonight. I think the quickie storm scared the rest of 'em off. Skies went black, wind started coming sideways, and my flag pole was in jeopardy. I ran out and dropped the flags just before the monsoon hit full force.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 9, 2022)

Squirrels killing my mulberry


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Squirrels killing my mulberry View attachment 299744


How did they kill it? Chewed it?  I have one in my yard i think. It’s full of big blackberry looking fruit. I was scared to try one in case it’s poison  I actually had one in my mouth and spit it out. I’ll take a picture tomorrow and maybe you can tell me if it’s a mulberry tree.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

Henrietta Butterball and her 3 poults




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How did they kill it? Chewed it?  I have one in my yard i think. It’s full of big blackberry looking fruit. I was scared to try one in case it’s poison  I actually had one in my mouth and spit it out. I’ll take a picture tomorrow and maybe you can tell me if it’s a mulberry tree.






is this a mulberry bush?  It’s about 15 ft high and loaded with these berries  which turn red then black


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 299927
> 
> is this a mulberry bush?  It’s about 15 ft high and loaded with these berries  which turn red then black


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)

In your case its a tree I have a 25-30 ft one in rear yard


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> In your case its a tree I have a 25-30 ft one in rear yard


Do you eat them or let the birds do it?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Do you eat them or let the birds do it?


We use too eat them they have a short ripening period from what I remember
But they were not that bad when we did. made a lot of smoothies


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> We use too eat them they have a short ripening period from what I remember
> But they were not that bad when we did. made a lot of smoothies


I just tried one, they look and feel like a blackberry but not as sweet. There are plenty black ones to gather a bowl to try some smoothies but think I will just let the birds and squirrels have them. Glad to know they are not poison tho. Now I can let the grandkids try them when they come over


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just tried one, they look and feel like a blackberry but not as sweet. There are plenty black ones to gather a bowl to try some smoothies but think I will just let the birds and squirrels have them. Glad to know they are not poison tho. Now I can let the grandkids try them when they come over


They turn a deep dark purple correct


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

I have blackberries. When they are black and the seed pods are swollen is when they are the sweetest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 299957
> View attachment 299958
> View attachment 299959


They look awesome. Maybe I will have enough next year on my new plants. I do have blooms and little green berries. Also the blueberry bush planted right beside is loaded down with fruit. Just like my flower tent my flowerbed is overcrowded. I have to move this vine to a better place next year. I didn’t realize it would grow so fast.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They turn a deep dark purple correct


I can’t tell the difference from them and a blackberry by the look. They actually look black but deep purple is the stain they would leave on your shirt for sure


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

My raspberry/blackberry/strawberry patch is out of control. The strawberries are fruiting but something(probably slugs) are getting them before I do. The blackberries just started to bloom and raspberries are getting buds. It is a mess…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

Thomas and Not Thomas are parading for a different hen…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2022)

When I woke up this morning, my cat was intently watching my garden. I looked out and Henrietta was pacing back and forth with 2 poults. The third one was inside the chicken wire surrounding my garden. Luckily I was able to creep out into the yard and lift up one corner of the chicken wire. The poult was able to get back to the family before any neighborhood cats or hawks caught the poult. My indoor/outdoor cats are staying in for a while so the poults can get bigger. They are PISSED!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2022)

Snow pea flower


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2022)

Oak apple gall


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2022)

Hunter-killer T2000


----------



## Patwi (Jun 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Hunter-killer T2000View attachment 300068




the eyes of a killa ..


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Henrietta Butterball and her 3 poults
> View attachment 299926


 Delicious.....


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2022)

Always something going on in my back yard.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2022)

patwi said:


> the eyes of a killa ..


He killed a squirrel I have had coming to the yard for close to 3 years. The squirrel only had about an inch of tail left on it so it was one I recognized. He is a neighbors cat. The cat and I don’t see eye to eye…


----------



## Patwi (Jun 12, 2022)

that cat knows you ..  a can of pus.sy and boots mixed with a good sativa bud should make him think he's Chuck Barris  running the Gong show foor a few days


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Pute. Did I see a golf cart out in the distance?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute. Did I see a golf cart out in the distance?




I even tried to enlage to see .. but it ended up looking like Mike Tyson letting Justin Bieber kiss him ..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2022)

patwi said:


> that cat knows you ..  a can of pus.sy and boots mixed with a good sativa bud should make him think he's Chuck Barris  running the Gong show foor a few days


He is a pretty smart cat. He has been around for close to 10 years and I see him on my trail cam every night. Most cats get eaten by coyotes here if they are out past twighlight.


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute. Did I see a golf cart out in the distance?


Yes, I was playing golf one day and saw them pouring the foundation and thought to myself that this would be a cool place to live.  Bought it that afternoon almost 30 years ago.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Pute you lucky bastard. Ya live on a golf course and you fish.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 13, 2022)

These were in my backyard until today. Birds and squirrels are relentless.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 14, 2022)

They are doing the same to my strawberries…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 14, 2022)

Ants




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 14, 2022)

Solid mechanics in action…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> These were in my backyard until today. Birds and squirrels are relentless.View attachment 300207


Are they plums?


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are they plums?


Almonds with some kind of sticky coating I think


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Almonds with some kind of sticky coating I think


What?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What?


Are they ready? They look ready


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

I was thinking apricots, if so those almonds are poisonous.......


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

Almonds


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Fresh Apricots


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

Yeah but you know how them plums and apricots have them almonds in them…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

Apricots


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

I have a black walnut tree that has actual nuts on it this year. I’m not super fond of them but they remind me of my grandma when I do eat them in some baked goods on occasion. I remember her hands being ink stained for a week from shelling them…. I think mine will go to the squirrels


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Dwarf Apricots


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Do not eat the nut meat
Apricot nuts are linked to the new superfood, with researchers highlighting their* anti-cancer properties*. However, they warn that a compound in the apricot kernel turns into cyanide as soon as it enters the body, to levels that can harm us. These nuts contain fiber, protein and high amounts of useful fats.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jun 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are they ready? They look ready


Oh you were serious . They are apricots


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Ya Hoser


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 14, 2022)

You know what really grinds my gears? Apricots are stupid just for the fact that they aren’t as sweet or juicy as a peach, also they are smaller and have a bigger seed so even less sweet juicy goodness then peaches. Apricots are thieves. They are also racist Drumpf supporters.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? Apricots are stupid just for the fact that they aren’t as sweet or juicy as a peach, also they are smaller and have a bigger seed so even less sweet juicy goodness then peaches. Apricots are thieves. They are also racist Drumpf supporters.
> View attachment 300269


Next time pick them while they are still green and let them ripen off vine
You won't lose so many


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Next time pick them while they are still green and let them ripen off vine
> You won't lose so many


I didn’t lose too many. There’s always some you can’t get and always some the ants and birds get. What I like to do with the fallen ones is gather them near the back fence in a pile for the squirrels. I let the rodents joyfully romp and gorge, as they believe they have found eden. All the while I load up my .22LR magazine and sneak out around the back of the shed.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 14, 2022)

It is turkey molting season I guess…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Almonds with some kind of sticky coating I think


OK admit it what did you do..................................
What is that sticky coating really LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It is turkey molting season I guess…View attachment 300295
> View attachment 300296


You been trying to hump those turkeys again haven't you


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You been trying to hump those turkeys again haven't you


I like them better when they are baked. They don’t struggle…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I like them better when they are baked. They don’t struggle…


You best be sure you wait at least a half hour otherwise you'll burn something very badly. don't ask


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 14, 2022)

You enjoy stuffing the turkey?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You enjoy stuffing the turkey?


Oh for sure and the wife loves my special Gravy , its a white sauce variety


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

And you thought all that Vegetable Oil was bad for you that the poultry market injects


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You been trying to hump those turkeys again haven't you


Sheep are much easier....


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Sheep are much easier....


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 15, 2022)

What I hope my Freak Show 


plants look like….


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

Everything looks so nice. Your garden is way ahead of mine but I did pick my first jalapeño yesterday and have blooms on the eggplant so I’m not to far behind I guess.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)

Thanks Sub. I love making my backyard my little piece of Heaven.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

And it shows


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)

These are those African Giant Marigolds. Some of the fkers are over 4ft tall and the flowers are huge.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

Retracting what I just typed a that’s what she said statement… those are beautiful flowers


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 18, 2022)

Freaking silly old bear…


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 300731
> View attachment 300732
> View attachment 300733
> View attachment 300734
> ...


Looks like very nice place to hang out. Beautiful plants all around.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 18, 2022)

Love the flags. Our house has one as well. God bless America!

edited


----------



## boo (Jun 18, 2022)

love the yard hopper, flags look like a natural out there...


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 18, 2022)

Plan is to split these and trellis them up between the three deck polls an attempt a 10 ft by 9 ft rose wall.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

It don't get nice and pretty without a whole lotta work .. nice Hopper


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 300724
> View attachment 300725
> View attachment 300726
> View attachment 300727
> ...


How do you find the time. My word!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

I work on my yard and garden everyday. So yeah I put a lot of time in keeping things alive in this hot ass Texas weather.
And thanks for the compliments my friends.
Boo I have another flag that I didn't show in picture because it says FB. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

So I was wondering if eucalyptus would grow outside here In Va as the winters last a bit longer and are a little colder here. I had two plants in the fall that were about 8” tall that I had been nursing from babies in pots. Decided to keep one inside in a good sunny spot we’re I grow my winter herbs. The other I planted on the garden side of the house hoping the brick wall would help get the plant thru winter. Well turns out it loved it there and now is crowded in like my tents are with the blueberry bush right next to the crazy blackberry vine… well you get the picture. I took pics of both the inside and outside plants. I will either repot the small one in a larger -ot as it did great inside. 

so my question is, do you think I could clone a few of these like I do my weed plants?  I’m thinking they would make a nice Christmas present for my friends and family. We usually do homemade for Christmas.
im getting ready to cut these back today to promote a little business instead of climbing to my roof.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

A few flowers in my yard. Something surprises me every day. The previous owner must have loved flowers…


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I was wondering if eucalyptus would grow outside here In Va as the winters last a bit longer and are a little colder here. I had two plants in the fall that were about 8” tall that I had been nursing from babies in pots. Decided to keep one inside in a good sunny spot we’re I grow my winter herbs. The other I planted on the garden side of the house hoping the brick wall would help get the plant thru winter. Well turns out it loved it there and now is crowded in like my tents are with the blueberry bush right next to the crazy blackberry vine… well you get the picture. I took pics of both the inside and outside plants. I will either repot the small one in a larger -ot as it did great inside.
> 
> so my question is, do you think I could clone a few of these like I do my weed plants?  I’m thinking they would make a nice Christmas present for my friends and family. We usually do homemade for Christmas.
> im getting ready to cut these back today to promote a little business instead of climbing to my roof. View attachment 300867
> View attachment 300868


You can clone eucalyptus just like cannabis but they recommend you dip it in a fungicide first and then allows the dry if you're rooting hormone does not contain a fungicide.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

Would it say? Can you tell by the ingredients. I usually use aloe but do have this


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Would it say? Can you tell by the ingredients. I usually use aloe but do have this
> View attachment 300887


is just a recommendation I read, often I try to help people out by searching things on the internet in passing along information, most people's recommendations are not gospel and most rooting hormones will work great. The clonex that you have has other micronutrients in it so I'm sure it would work fine,  a lot better than powered root started.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I was wondering if eucalyptus would grow outside here In Va as the winters last a bit longer and are a little colder here. I had two plants in the fall that were about 8” tall that I had been nursing from babies in pots. Decided to keep one inside in a good sunny spot we’re I grow my winter herbs. The other I planted on the garden side of the house hoping the brick wall would help get the plant thru winter. Well turns out it loved it there and now is crowded in like my tents are with the blueberry bush right next to the crazy blackberry vine… well you get the picture. I took pics of both the inside and outside plants. I will either repot the small one in a larger -ot as it did great inside.
> 
> so my question is, do you think I could clone a few of these like I do my weed plants?  I’m thinking they would make a nice Christmas present for my friends and family. We usually do homemade for Christmas.
> im getting ready to cut these back today to promote a little business instead of climbing to my roof. View attachment 300867
> View attachment 300868


A site that has a method of cloning









						Eucalyptus Propagation - Seed Growing And Rooting Eucalyptus Cuttings
					

Propagating eucalyptus plants isn't that difficult if you know something about it. Learn more about how to grow eucalyptus from seed and other methods of eucalyptus propagation in this article.




					www.gardeningknowhow.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> A site that has a method of cloning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks about the same just takes longer. Maybe I’ll give it a go


----------



## boo (Jun 20, 2022)

I've been happy with clonex gel and their seedling feed solution for a long time...trick is not to let them get too warm or they rot...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 22, 2022)

Wife took this picture of beautiful male painted bunting hanging in the passion vine in our yard ..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 22, 2022)

patwi said:


> Wife took this picture of beautiful male painted bunting hanging in the passion vine in our yard ..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301058


That is a great looking bird. Great job by your wife.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That is a great looking bird. Great job by your wife.




The female bunting looks like a sleek sparrow .. and yeah ms patwi is special, .. met her 49 years ago, married 44


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 22, 2022)

Mrs Fogey and I are fascinated by birds. The coolest one we get in our yard is a Pileated Woodpecker.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2022)

we have a pileated somewhere out there, comes and goes as they're supposed to I guess ..  small peckers show too


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

Pretty ballsy hen…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

patwi said:


> we have a pileated somewhere out there, comes and goes as they're supposed to I guess ..  small peckers show too


We also have red bellied, Downey and tge occasional hairy woodpeckers in the yard. The red bellied have a nest in a hole in a tree here and the chicks make a racket when the parents are out getting food. I have to put out a couple new suet cakes a day now but I think raccoons are stealing them at night.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

Huey, Dooey and Louie…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

Fireflies or lightning bugs. For years we had none. I stopped using chemical fertilizers and spraying weed killer on poison ivy about a 10 years ago and they are finally coming back.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Fireflies or lightning bugs. For years we had none. I stopped using chemical fertilizers and spraying weed killer on poison ivy about a 10 years ago and they are finally coming back.
> View attachment 301319





Have you noticed how large they are this year


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Have you noticed how large they are this year


Haven’t seen them up close in years. Are they mutating faster than a lab-created virus escaping an ineffective drug?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

Gotta get these planted…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

Looking good brother


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good brother


lol. No they aren’t. Thanks though for the words of encouragement.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey now lets get Jiggly


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey now lets get JigglyView attachment 301441


She is out of breath just sitting there but you can’t suggest dieting or exercise lest you be labeled a racist(not sure how it is racist but it is 2022)…


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

just puked


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

patwi said:


> just puked


I doubt she ever does…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 28, 2022)

Hydrangeas in my front yard.





My tomato plants.





Peppers and Cucumbers( they have been a bit neglected and choose poor soil)


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 29, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Hydrangeas in my front yard.
> View attachment 301551
> 
> 
> ...


My hydrangeas have very few blooms this year. I may have cut it back too late. Nice looking plants. I like your lawn too. I have a poly culture lawn as well. No weed killing chemicals or insecticides for years here so my yard is filled with birds and animals that take care of insects for me.


----------



## spunom (Jul 3, 2022)

The maypops are flowering!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

spunom said:


> The maypops are flowering!
> View attachment 302026


I am not a religious man but stuff like that makes me wonder. Beautiful flower, spunom.


----------



## spunom (Jul 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am not a religious man but stuff like that makes me wonder. Beautiful flower, spunom.


They are quite beautiful. The fruits are delicious!


----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2022)

spunom said:


> The maypops are flowering!
> View attachment 302026




we call them passion flowers here ..


----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2022)

African Giant Marigolds


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2022)

There is a fungus humongous. About 2 feet across…


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2022)

Rabbits are in my back yard.  Eating my beats and beans.  I have tried all kinds of repellents and nothing slows them down.  The coyotes and foxes here have all died from distemper and until they make a come back i am at their mercy it seams.  I put some Bone meal down a couple of days ago and it might be helping.

No, I can't kill them.....against the rules at my house.  One of thees days the boss will be at the store and they might just magically disappear.

This isn't my back yard but it is this years version of the front.  Rabbits are eating and s-hitting in the front as well causing some damage.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> She is out of breath just sitting there but you can’t suggest dieting or exercise lest you be labeled a racist(not sure how it is racist but it is 2022)…


How dare you call xer a "she", you racist.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2022)

spunom said:


> The maypops are flowering!
> View attachment 302026


Thassa passion flower.  I gots 'em all over my front yard.  All volunteers.  Honeybees get on them and get drunk.  Sometimes three bees at a time just face in head down, snarfing up the nectar.
Here's mine.  Ya gotta get to them in the moanin'... by 1PM they are archives.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> How dare you call xer a "she", you racist.


I call ‘em as I see ‘em though since I can’t see if she has an innie or an outie, my eyes could deceive me…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Thassa passion flower.  I gots 'em all over my front yard.  All volunteers.  Honeybees get on them and get drunk.  Sometimes three bees at a time just face in head down, snarfing up the nectar.
> Here's mine.  Ya gotta get to them in the moanin'... by 1PM they are archives.
> View attachment 302182


I am making a list of plants I would like to plant. Maypops and Passion flowers are on the list.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2022)

I've got another weird one out front... It gets flowers on it that look remarkably like flying doves.  The honeybees love the nectar of this plant so much, you can atually _pet_ them! They ignore you when you stroke them their entire length with your pingle.

I've had visitors asking to have their picture taken doing it.  The flowers look like this:






Removing background leaves this:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I've got another weird one out front... It gets flowers on it that look remarkably like flying doves.  The honeybees love the nectar of this plant so much, you can atually _pet_ them! They ignore you when you stroke them their entire length with your pingle.
> 
> I've had visitors asking to have their picture taken doing it.  The flowers look like this:
> 
> ...


A few years ago, I had a male cannabis plant flower in my back yard. Bees absolutely loved the flowers and I could work around the plant without them giving me any notice. No psychoactive compounds in the males that I know of so I just think they liked the pollen more than my presence was bothering them. Didn’t try petting them though.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Rabbits are in my back yard.  Eating my beats and beans.  I have tried all kinds of repellents and nothing slows them down.  The coyotes and foxes here have all died from distemper and until they make a come back i am at their mercy it seams.  I put some Bone meal down a couple of days ago and it might be helping.
> 
> No, I can't kill them.....against the rules at my house.  One of thees days the boss will be at the store and they might just magically disappear.
> 
> ...


Will Mothballs work? Spread them along the perimeter of the garden


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Will Mothballs work? Spread them along the perimeter of the garden


Hmmm, never heard of that.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm, never heard of that.


Never Mind It was Cats not rabbits


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm, never heard of that.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm, never heard of that.


----------



## boo (Jul 5, 2022)

moth balls are made from naptha...would you want that in your food...nah, didn't think so...


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2022)

boo said:


> moth balls are made from naptha...would you want that in your food...nah, didn't think so...


I just read that in the info Roster sent me...thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Will Mothballs work? Spread them along the perimeter of the garden


I hate the smell of mothballs. My momma uses them. All her towels smell like them. My hubby uses them around the yard to detour snakes. Some say it works but I’d rather have the snakes. He was plenty pissed when I asked him to retrieve the mothballs he threw under our deck. It took him a couple of hours.  I used them once in my strawberry patch after someone told me they got rid of slugs. Well actually they did get rid of the slugs but my strawberries tasted like momma towels  I say no to mothballs unless you dig that smell which lasts forever…


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2022)

I haven't smelled a moth ball in ......I really can't remember.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

pute said:


> I haven't smelled a moth ball in ......I really can't remember.


Didn’t your momma keep them in her linen closet? I thought everyone’s mom did


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

pute said:


> I haven't smelled a moth ball in ......I really can't remember.


Next time youre in the hardware store pick up a box and give it a sniff to see if it brings back any memories


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2022)

I will pass..thank you SubG


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

You afraid?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Never Mind It was Cats not rabbits


Camphor works with bunnies, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I hate the smell of mothballs. My momma uses them. All her towels smell like them. My hubby uses them around the yard to detour snakes. Some say it works but I’d rather have the snakes. He was plenty pissed when I asked him to retrieve the mothballs he threw under our deck. It took him a couple of hours.  I used them once in my strawberry patch after someone told me they got rid of slugs. Well actually they did get rid of the slugs but my strawberries tasted like momma towels  I say no to mothballs unless you dig that smell which lasts forever…


Oh, deary dear... 

You've made some excellent points.  Mothballs at the farm were used to store winter clothes as well as in the vital summer garden.  But Grandma had the problem minimized to practically zerio.

For storing clothes:  One mothball (they are marble-sized for you young'uns) in a cup in the trunk. No moth destruction ever.  She removed the winter clothes from the trunk and hung them in the barn (which smelled gloriously of clean hay) one week prior to their use.

For the garden, don't put mothballs IN the garden, but at least five feet outside the row.  
And you laid them down (dunno why, but it wuz orders) about two feet apart in a four-foot high zig-zag zipper-looking pattern.  HAH!  Over 75 years later, and probably the first time I thought about it... but I think I know why we had to zig-zag the mothball placement:

It made a "thicker" bunny/rat/raccoon/possum fence!!  The little thievin' bastages would have to penetrate a yard-thick wall of yikey-stink.  AHA.  

Anyway, I never detected any stinky in our veggies.  And bunnies had to be hunted a long way from the garden.  The only robbers we had were crows, and they were my job.

Two of us would walk to the little shed, and one would walk back.  Crows can't count.  So when the first one landed in the garden.  POP with the .22 and leave him there.  No more crows.

Allus trust yer Grandma.  She wuz born in 1892 -- just in case someone needed to know.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2022)

Never smelled moth balls. Couldn't figure out how to get their little legs that far apart.

Three does last night, SIX bucks, all with what looks to be big racks developing this morning, three does this afternoon, and two bucks as of five minutes ago.
Those six this morning were a hoot. After they got their munch, they proceeded to jump, chase, and otherwise have a good time playing together. Costing me some money to feed 'em, but well worth it in enjoyment.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Never smelled moth balls. Couldn't figure out how to get their little legs that far apart.
> 
> Three does last night, SIX bucks, all with what looks to be big racks developing this morning, three does this afternoon, and two bucks as of five minutes ago.
> Those six this morning were a hoot. After they got their munch, they proceeded to jump, chase, and otherwise have a good time playing together. Costing me some money to feed 'em, but well worth it in enjoyment.


Tweezers hippie
  I use to love feeding the deer at my old place and watch them eat and play  I nailed a coffee can to a tree and put corn in it every night for them


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2022)

I've got two five foot tall four inch PVC pipes with caps on each end with a small hole in the bottom side. They wipe both in two days, sometimes one. We go through 120 pounds a week on the average. I leave the field out by the old garden for grazing, and I left the very back of the property, out in the wooded area to grow wild. It served as the nursery this spring for a bunch of little spotted critters. Something about a fawn just makes ya wanna pick 'em up and squeeze 'em.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Tweezers hippie


I bow to your experience.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Never smelled moth balls. Couldn't figure out how to get their little legs that far apart.
> 
> Three does last night, SIX bucks, all with what looks to be big racks developing this morning, three does this afternoon, and two bucks as of five minutes ago.
> Those six this morning were a hoot. After they got their munch, they proceeded to jump, chase, and otherwise have a good time playing together. Costing me some money to feed 'em, but well worth it in enjoyment.


I love my homemade moth balls. I mix eggs, bread crumbs and a few handfuls of de-winged moths with my hand mixer set to medium the fry them up in some good olive oil. Got the recipe from Bill Gates…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I love my homemade moth balls. I mix eggs, bread crumbs and a few handfuls of de-winged moths with my hand mixer set to medium the fry them up in some good olive oil. Got the recipe from Bill Gates…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 302302


I use neutered moths. Their testicles have too much ‘crunch’. I think it is because they are a type of nut…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

We call em Rocky Mt Moyters here


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> We call em Rocky Mt Moyters here


I am not an organ meat fan. That reminds me of an article in Rolling Stone years ago where the author stated ‘Elton John is a really good piano player but he sucks on the organ’…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

Be very careful
I hear we have been having Big Foot sightings


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Be very careful
> I hear we have been having Big Foot sightings
> View attachment 302315


I need some of those for my outside weed pics.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I need some of those for my outside weed pics.


Aww, come on! We've already got one guy doing it!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I need some of those for my outside weed pics.


You may have these


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Be very careful
> I hear we have been having Big Foot sightings
> View attachment 302315


Some poor Bigfoot is out there walking on bloody stumps just because a trophy hunter wanted his feet. Sad really…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I need some of those for my outside weed pics.


The feet are cool.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You may have these
> View attachment 302316


Well I guess they look better than my man hands huh…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Some poor Bigfoot is out there walking on bloody stumps just because a trophy hunter wanted his feet. Sad really…


That is not all of the harvested parts
Hopper bought the Big Long one with little balls


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I guess they look better than my man hands huh…


No, but you are famous for your hands 
He is for his dirty feet


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

The Big foot is related to the Coon
they both have bright white clean hands and feet


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The Big foot is related to the Coon
> they both have bright white clean hands and feet


A coon? Well there’s that Texas toothpick thing the coons have…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

Little Gorillas


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> A coon? Well there’s that Texas toothpick thing the coons have…


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

Been a while but....


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

Trees and trees for acres and acres


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

It is flower time in Massachusetts…
Day and Tiger Lillies













Cone Flowers




My 20+ year old Poinsettia



Hydrangeas


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I guess they look better than my man hands huh…


You ain't makin' fun of my thumb fetish, are ya?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It is flower time in Massachusetts…
> Day and Tiger Lillies
> View attachment 302348
> View attachment 302349
> ...



very pretty flowers


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You ain't makin' fun of my thumb fetish, are ya?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

Thumb fetish?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You ain't makin' fun of my thumb fetish, are ya?


You like ‘em green?


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

He's out there I swear


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> He's out there I swear


I am a bit out there too. I swear. Too much. I have a ‘potty mouth’…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> He's out there I swear


Says the barefoot backwoods sasquatch.

 Besides, SubGal's got some cute thumbs.......


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Says the barefoot backwoods sasquatch.
> 
> Besides, SubGal's got some cute thumbs.......


I would make a joke about ‘rule of thumb’ but the root of that phrase is about domestic abuse in the Middle Ages I believe…


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

Yea as long as the stick wasn't bigger then the width of the thumb it was ok isn't that it?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yea as long as the stick wasn't bigger then the width of the thumb it was ok isn't that it?


That is the way I heard it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

Red bellied woodpecker fledgling that must’ve fell out of his nest. What would you folks do with him? Brain him or let a predator take him out 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Flower (Jul 9, 2022)

Our hummingbirds are finally back in full force. We have only had two all spring and summer. A few more finally showed up a couple days ago.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Red bellied woodpecker fledgling that must’ve fell out of his nest. What would you folks do with him? Brain him or let a predator take him out
> View attachment 302526


Mrs Fogey isn’t happy with me but he is in a box with a tee shirt, some meal worms and water. Too weak to fly at this point so he will spend the night in the shed to see if he gets stronger. I am a dunce. Should have left ‘Woody’ alone….


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

Nope, ya did just fine. When it comes to baby birds, I can't just let nature take its course. The one I'm feeding is just about ready to head out on his own. Betcha he'll remember me, at least for the rest of the year.
I wish I lived close to ya. That little 'pecker would be in my southern facing kitchen window, just like the mystery bird is now. 
You might have to feed yours like his mama did; by hand.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

I haven't seen one hummingbird this year. Too fking hot in Texas I guess. We broke a record today.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mrs Fogey isn’t happy with me but he is in a box with a tee shirt, some meal worms and water. Too weak to fly at this point so he will spend the night in the shed to see if he gets stronger. I am a dunce. Should have left ‘Woody’ alone….


Awe, he’s so cute. You need to teach him to fly now…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Awe, he’s so cute. You need to teach him to fly now…


i need to learn myself first...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope, ya did just fine. When it comes to baby birds, I can't just let nature take its course. The one I'm feeding is just about ready to head out on his own. Betcha he'll remember me, at least for the rest of the year.
> I wish I lived close to ya. That little 'pecker would be in my southern facing kitchen window, just like the mystery bird is now.
> You might have to feed yours like his mama did; by hand.


he is not happy with his surrogate dad. he pecks at me when i try to give him a meal worm. no-go with the suet cake too. i see the parents grab chunks of suet and heat to their nest so he must eat it. just isn't used to the hairy ape trying to feed him...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> i need to learn myself first...


We all know you can fly


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> he is not happy with his surrogate dad. he pecks at me when i try to give him a meal worm. no-go with the suet cake too. i see the parents grab chunks of suet and heat to their nest so he must eat it. just isn't used to the hairy ape trying to feed him...


Try hemostats


----------



## boo (Jul 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I haven't seen one hummingbird this year. Too fking hot in Texas I guess. We broke a record today.


I've got a few but not like years before...freakin bird food, the black sunflower seeds are twice the price of last year...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> he is not happy with his surrogate dad. he pecks at me when i try to give him a meal worm. no-go with the suet cake too. i see the parents grab chunks of suet and heat to their nest so he must eat it. just isn't used to the hairy ape trying to feed him...


Fog you are doing it wrong
get one of these and feed him the worms with your mouth , might have to chew the worms a bit to make them good and soft for the little guy.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I haven't seen one hummingbird this year. Too fking hot in Texas I guess. We broke a record today.


Monday morning early I'm gonna go replace a motor mount on a caddy for a Vietnam Vet that lives a few houses down.... Just me being me I've took it on my self to help him out given his situation his son just got out of 10+ years of prison and well the old man is to headstrong he only has 25% usage of his lungs and is well over the doctors you won't make it to x age and blah blah blah I've known his son since back in the day solid dude and old man's wife who recently passed on  but known them all for decades his son got busted growing in the 90s but anyways got sidetracked he loves his birds so I custom made him a feeder hanger for his bedrooms dual windows it holds 6 feeders and in the morning and evening it's like a war zone buzzing all over the place around you if your outside and those red throat ones always chasing the others away lmao even tho there's 6 feeders greedy little guys watched them sit and watch the feeders like they are patrolling it I'll have to remember to take a picture or video of them it's nuts... It all has to do with the location and if there's flowers every year because there's scouts that show up first and report to the rest because my house Ive seen one this year and only quarter mile away..... Well that's KindBuds report on hummingbird craziness


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Yeah I have them every year. Just not this year.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I have them every year. Just not this year.


We get a couple of breeding pairs at my house. Watching the males joust like old time aircraft dog fights over access to our feeders is pretty cool. We only get Ruby Throated Hummingbirds this far north though.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

@pute


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks for reminding me Roster.  The bone meal seems to be helping.  Still haven't seen any Japanese Beatles......I will though.  We have hummingbirds...not many though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks for reminding me Roster.  The bone meal seems to be helping.  Still haven't seen any Japanese Beatles......I will though.  We have hummingbirds...not many though.


Bone meal for JB? I’ve got them…they ate my whole hibiscus plant in one day. Spinasod seems to keep them off my plants although I do see and squash a mating pair I find now and then… do you put bonemeal on the ground under the plant?


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

@ SubG, yes they are after the beets and beans. I sprinkle it at the base of the plants.  They seem to have left the beets alone long enough for them to reestablish leaves.  Hopefully it will work as well on the beans.  

The little bastutds are killing my grass though.  Their urine is causing brown spots....Mrs Pute sees a cute little bunny.....I see dinner .


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

Ready to battle the Rabbit Sir


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

pute said:


> @ SubG, yes they are after the beets and beans. I sprinkle it at the base of the plants.  They seem to have left the beets alone long enough for them to reestablish leaves.  Hopefully it will work as well on the beans.
> 
> The little bastutds are killing my grass though.  Their urine is causing brown spots....Mrs Pute sees a cute little bunny.....I see dinner .


That is new by me , Rabbit urine brown spots 
I have both Bastards


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

I just went out and took a picture of the damage the little pricks are doing.  I wish I could do that Roster......


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That is new by me , Rabbit urine brown spots
> I have both Bastards


New to me as well but there is the proof.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

Wait wait, the beetles or the bunnies. I thought you were talking about the Japanese Beetle pee  so the bone meal is for the bunnies to stay away?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I just went out and took a picture of the damage the little pricks are doing.  I wish I could do that Roster......View attachment 302583


OMG that’s from bunny pee? Geezeree I have loads of rabbits. You must have the really tasty grass. Wow


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I just went out and took a picture of the damage the little pricks are doing.  I wish I could do that Roster......View attachment 302583


Thats it  Dam Them


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

Henrietta and her 3 poults. Turkeys must be dumb as a box of rocks because the poults were trapped in a softball field ‘dugout’. I, being Mr Nature, decided to help and circled around to drive Henrietta back towards the dugout so she would draw the poults out of the opening. It worked but then they were all unable to figure out how to go around the backstop. ‘Mr Nature’ to the rescue. I walked towards them and 2 poults flew away(I didn’t know they could fly at that age). Then one ran towards me, took off as well and flew into a giant net and got caught between the net and a chain link fence. It eventually freed itself but I need to stop trying to help. The fledgling woodpecker died on me this morning…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

I expected it to be bad…



Full disclosure:I don’t read the Ecommunist. It is a liberal propaganda rag. I also don’t use Twatter. I just saw this picture and was angry…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

It fked up a lot of kids. The mother fkers don't care. They have been fking with kids minds for along time with their bullshit. The Teachers Unions need to be shut down and bring back the PTA


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2022)

^^^Fixed it for ya, Bro.


----------



## Flower (Jul 10, 2022)

I will assume, from the lack of reaction this picture produced when I posted it on another thread, that nobody here recognized the plant. 
I thought, since it is in my backyard, I would repost the picture here, and provide a little more detail. 
This is ginseng, I have quite a bit growing on my place. 
Back in the early 80’s, I dug enough one fall to buy a sweet little 20 gauge Remington Wingmaster. 
I still have it, and it has been well cared for. 
Back then, ginseng was bringing $300 per pound. 
The last few years, the price has fluctuated somewhere between $500-$800 per pound. 
I don’t dig it as much as I used to, but every few years, a pound or two makes a nice Christmas bonus.


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

I've got plenty of sang on the north sloped up at the cabin...folks make their living harvesting the stuff and get violent if they catch you near their patch...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 302594
> 
> 
> I will assume, from the lack of reaction this picture produced when I posted it on another thread, that nobody here recognized the plant.
> ...


I’ve seen it here and there in the woods behind my house but don’t harvest it since it seems rare in these parts. Wouldn’t know what to do with it anyway. Dry the root out?


----------



## Flower (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I've got plenty of sang on the north sloped up at the cabin...folks make their living harvesting the stuff and get violent if they catch you near their patch...



Sang, the term used by those most familiar with it.


----------



## Flower (Jul 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I’ve seen it here and there in the woods behind my house but don’t harvest it since it seems rare in these parts. Wouldn’t know what to do with it anyway. Dry the root out?



Yes, you dry it before selling. 
It is getting more scarce, which is why I only dig it every few years.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

Flower said:


> Yes, you dry it before selling.
> It is getting more scarce, which is why I only dig it every few years.


I dig…


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

I have no idea as to what these are but boy do they look nice...


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

this is where dutch does most of his hanging out...it's the kill zone for possums and armadillos...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 302611
> 
> I have no idea as to what these are but boy do they look nice...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

I use an app called Seek. Free and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

thank you kind sir...gonna look into seek...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

Seek and Ye shall find


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

*Picture This* is a great app for giving you information on a plant your looking at. I've used it several times. It's a free app.









						PictureThis - Plant Identifier and Plant Identification App
					

Plant identification and plant identifier app, Online Identify flower leaf tree herb, and other plant identification needs. Try out PictureThis app on your phone and Identify more than 10000 plant species!




					www.picturethisai.com


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

I was pressure washing my deck and feeding my garden today. In the backyard most of the day. Once I came inside, my wife asked what happened to one of our bird feeders. I filled them all after I got back from checking my plants so I know it was there around noon. Nowhere to be found. I saw a bunch of torn up old logs in the woods which I think was probably from a bear looking for grubs. I wonder if he/ she followed me home and robbed me…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2022)

I didn’t break up the family yesterday I guess. Henrietta and the poults showed up at my feeders. She is skittish for sure. She would bolt every time I moved even at 4 feet behind my glass slider. Probably why she still has all 3 poults. Good mom…








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302714
> View attachment 302715
> View attachment 302716



I have some of those I think but different…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2022)

Poinsettia flower?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 11, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 302594
> 
> 
> I will assume, from the lack of reaction this picture produced when I posted it on another thread, that nobody here recognized the plant.
> ...


It kinda looks like stuff in my yard that I always thought was poison oak or virginia creeper. is this something that only grows on the wild? Seems folks would grow it in their garden since it brings such a good price. Kinda like thos mushrooms people hunt I guess. I know nothing about either if you haven’t guessed…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 11, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 302611
> 
> I have no idea as to what these are but boy do they look nice...


Is that one on the new plants you scored boo?  It’s awesome


----------



## boo (Jul 11, 2022)

no subbie, it's one that grew up in the palm cluster, when it pops it's vibrant and very pretty...it got blast by the frost last year but is trying to make a comeback...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Poinsettia flower?View attachment 302718


Colus?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Colus?


I think it is the fruit or something. It looks like there is nectar in the yellow ‘cup’.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think it is the fruit or something. It looks like there is nectar in the yellow ‘cup’.






Flowers I guess…


----------



## Flower (Jul 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It kinda looks like stuff in my yard that I always thought was poison oak or virginia creeper. is this something that only grows on the wild? Seems folks would grow it in their garden since it brings such a good price. Kinda like thos mushrooms people hunt I guess. I know nothing about either if you haven’t guessed…



More than likely, you have Virginia creeper in your yard. Ginseng grows wild in the woods. It needs lots of shade. It can be cultivated, but “tame” sang does not have the same value.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

Japanese beetles are out in full force at the school near my house. They are all over this plant(not sure what it is but it must be delicious). They are also chewing up a wild raspberry patch. Checked my garden when I got home and not a beetle to be found. I theorize that my lack of insects in the yard is due to the huge bird population eating at the Fogey Diner. We had a ton of robins picking at the lawn in the spring. Maybe they were de-grubbing my yard.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

pute said:


> I just went out and took a picture of the damage the little pricks are doing.  I wish I could do that Roster......View attachment 302583


I walked out to the rear lawn and it was a broken sprinkler Head , Maybe a few rabbits too. LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Fixed it for ya, Bro.


Oops. Wrong forum. Apologies.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

Young birds keep flying into my sun porch windows while learning to fly. I have UV stickers up on the windows but apparently not enough. This young Nuthatch was pretty stunned. So much do he let me pick him up and he held onto my finger while I brought him to the bird bath. Hopefully he recovers. Disposed of a cat bird yesterday that was not as lucky…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Young birds keep flying into my sun porch windows while learning to fly. I have UV stickers up on the windows but apparently not enough. This young Nuthatch was pretty stunned. So much do he let me pick him up and he held onto my finger while I brought him to the bird bath. Hopefully he recovers. Disposed of a cat bird yesterday that was not as lucky…View attachment 302808


Same darn birds do it to my sliding glass doors a few times a yr
I pick them up and they shake it off and are fine


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Same darn birds do it to my sliding glass doors a few times a yr
> I pick them up and they shake it off and are fine


This one was stunned for about 10-15 minutes. My wife saw it hit and said it hit HARD. I thought it’s neck was broken but when I picked it up, it moved its wings and feet so I figured it was just ‘punch drunk’. It flew away from the bird bath shortly after I put it on the bird bath island. I know I shouldn’t play God but if I see something, I do something…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> This one was stunned for about 10-15 minutes. My wife saw it hit and said it hit HARD. I thought it’s neck was broken but when I picked it up, it moved its wings and feet so I figured it was just ‘punch drunk’. It flew away from the bird bath shortly after I put it on the bird bath island. I know I shouldn’t play God but if I see something, I do something…


This little bird pecked on my window for days. I think his reflection 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> This one was stunned for about 10-15 minutes. My wife saw it hit and said it hit HARD. I thought it’s neck was broken but when I picked it up, it moved its wings and feet so I figured it was just ‘punch drunk’. It flew away from the bird bath shortly after I put it on the bird bath island. I know I shouldn’t play God but if I see something, I do something…


Those lilttle guys have some big claws on them
They wrap my finger for dear life.
I swear that bird came back the next season and landed on my chair arm while I was sitting on deck and said hello.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This little bird pecked on my window for days. I think his reflection
> View attachment 302826


Mockingbird?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mockingbird?


I have no idea but we do have a mockingbird maybe. I hear it singing all the time but I really don’t know my birds


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have no idea but we do have a mockingbird maybe. I hear it singing all the time but I really don’t know my birds


I think it is. They can imitate any sound. Last year, at like 2 am I had to let my dog out. A bird was going thru like 10 different calls and then he’d repeat. I’ve got video somewhere.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

Yes we had them at our old place. They could sing without repeating for a while. We only have one or two at my new place but still love to hear them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes we had them at our old place. They could sing without repeating for a while. We only have one or two at my new place but still love to hear them.


Haven’t seen the one by my house this year. A lot of hawks. Not good for ground feeding birds…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

We have a lot of crows here. We also have hawks which give them a time. Crow are weird too. Three were beating another one up in my front yard last summer. I thought they were gonna kill him. I went out and broke it up. He got away but they were chasing him


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2022)

Fking Blacks always beat each other up.
I thought ppl said they had to eat crow ever once in awhile. Did you eat crow Sub?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We have a lot of crows here. We also have hawks which give them a time. Crow are weird too. Three were beating another one up in my front yard last summer. I thought they were gonna kill him. I went out and broke it up. He got away but they were chasing him


I don’t like their call. They don’t come around my yard which is good. Maybe the cats and dog make my yard too dangerous for them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking Blacks always beat each other up.
> I thought ppl said they had to eat crow ever once in awhile. Did you eat crow Sub?


I’ve eaten crow many times…but in a different way


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve eaten crow many times…but in a different way


Tastes like chicken…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Tastes like chicken…


Mine didn’t…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 13, 2022)

I’d have to be starving to eat a crow I think. Maybe when food shortages get really bad I will change my tune though…

Do you braise them in a nice red wine sauce?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2022)

One bald headed grass puppy so far today. 

We've got a group of four crows that show up at the feeders. These guys are HUGE.  Quite comical to boot. Their call isn't anymore annoying than the Bluejays to my ears.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> One bald headed grass puppy so far today.
> 
> We've got a group of four crows that show up at the feeders. These guys are HUGE.  Quite comical to boot. Their call isn't anymore annoying than the Bluejays to my ears.


Agreed. Blue jays are irritating. Could your crows be Ravens? I think they are around in Michigan.

And what is a bald headed grass puppy?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2022)

Not Ravens, but huge none the less.
Bald headed grass puppy = Doe deer.

Never seen a Raven around here, but I know Michigan's got 'em.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Agreed. Blue jays are irritating. Could your crows be Ravens? I think they are around in Michigan.
> 
> And what is a bald headed grass puppy?


No  they are crows. I kinda like them even tho they are kinda loud. I’ll take that sound over traffic anyway.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No  they are crows. I kinda like them even tho they are kinda loud. I’ll take that sound over traffic anyway.


My next-door neighbor moved into her house about a year ago. Our street is a dead end and traffic is minimal. She lived in the city of Worcester on one of the main surface streets. She said it took her months to get used to how quiet it is here. Now she said she could never go back to city living. Me neither…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I’d have to be starving to eat a crow I think. Maybe when food shortages get really bad I will change my tune though…
> 
> Do you braise them in a nice red wine sauce?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 302871


Gordon left out:marinate guests in copious amounts of Kentucky moonshine prior to serving. I heard banjos just reading that recipe…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Gordon left out:marinate guests in copious amounts of Kentucky moonshine prior to serving. I heard banjos just reading that recipe…


They had a whole website about it. It’s a thing who knew?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 15, 2022)

Henrietta and the 3 poults came by for breakfast 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## spunom (Jul 15, 2022)

patwi said:


> we call them passion flowers here ..





Unca Walt said:


> Thassa passion flower.  I gots 'em all over my front yard.  All volunteers.  Honeybees get on them and get drunk.  Sometimes three bees at a time just face in head down, snarfing up the nectar.
> Here's mine.  Ya gotta get to them in the moanin'... by 1PM they are archives.
> View attachment 302182


Aye... Passion flowers. I call them maypops like they did here long ago. Call them what you will... I'm gonna enjoy a bountiful harvest lol


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I lose a koi or 2 every year to these bastards , illegal to shoot them too


Image having one spend the night nesting on your mast head.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 16, 2022)

Fecking bears…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 18, 2022)

Northern Flicker fledgling 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 19, 2022)

Swallowtail butterfly


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Fecking bears…View attachment 303112


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

Female broad necked borer


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you eat crow




Their meat is grey when killed .. tastes like sh.it ...Natives say it's a bit of bad karma to kill and eat one .. I never ate one but did kill one once in my younger days, ended up getting married later that year.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Roster,,a new avatar for ya.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

5 min quick sprinkle  rain and he was straight pissy lololol


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> 5 min quick sprinkle  rain and he was straight pissy lololol


What type of Owl is it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What type of Owl is it


Tootsie Pop


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

One big brown grass puppy and her two little spotted babies. She's kept them at the back of the property in the tall grass/woods, and finally brought them up to the house. So cute.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

5 min quick sprinkle and he was straight pissy


RosterMan said:


> What type of Owl is it


I'd have to ask my mother it was her backyard and still in Vermont. She works through the place in the center of the Vermont down by Quechee that is called v i n s and they rehab and bring back Raptors, after Ben & Jerry's sold out to Unilever my mom had been with them since they started she was Jerry's assistant she immediately left the company and started rehabbing animals I don't know


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Tootsie Pop


I'll take two of what he's on rofl 

Heres the backyard
Fed protected natural area


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

Owl Bowlson


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> I'll take two of what he's on rofl


The correct answer is 3…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> View attachment 303867
> View attachment 303865
> View attachment 303866


Pretty doggo nice sky view too


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

The dog made me sleepy.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 25, 2022)

Workin on getting this in the backyard lmaop


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2022)

Little doe and two fawns. Cutest thing I've seen in a long time; Mama was munching corn out of the feeder while her babies, one on each side of her, nursed. Made ya go "Awwwww".


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 26, 2022)

Pumpkin blossom




Ant party




Beech Rooter





Young Red Tail




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2022)

not my yard


----------



## gmo (Jul 30, 2022)

After a long heatwave at the beginning and middle of July, it's finally cooled down a little bit this week and we've had rain the last 2 nights. All the veggies are setting tons of fruit, and we've finally had our first full grown tomatoes start ripening and I picked the first 2 last night.

I'm used to the first pickings of the full size tomatoes being ready by the Fourth of July. This year has been a bit odd. 

I'm picking several cucumbers, strawberries and about 75 cherry tomatoes a week at this point. I've had a couple Havasu Hot Peppers, but all the other varieties still need some time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2022)

Know all about the fking heat. Texas is like living in hell.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

You must have a big back yard.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You must have a big back yard.


I would take her over a skinny twiggy any day
Turn her over and yes a wonderful full size yard


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2022)

GMO sent me a few Clones.
I put one in a 3 gallon fabric pot and the other in a 5 gallon.
They are about 7wks.

*I-95* is deep hybrid cut bred from Triangle Kush and a Legend OG x Stardawg IX2 hybrid by Money Mike of Top Dawg Genetics. This strain is known to produce dense, light green buds covered in glistening trichomes, and it offers balanced physical and mental effects. I-95's terpene profile is a pungent bouquet of diesel fuel and sour funk that fills the room and excites the palate. This strain is grown by Canna Organix in Washington state.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> GMO sent me a few Clones.
> I put one in a 3 gallon fabric pot and the other in a 5 gallon.
> 
> View attachment 304528
> ...


Love it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

Nice


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> GMO sent me a few Clones.
> I put one in a 3 gallon fabric pot and the other in a 5 gallon.
> They are about 7wks.
> 
> ...


5 gallon > 3 gallon. Nice looking plants, hopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2022)

Thanks brothers and sisters.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

I love both kinds of weed, but the sativas will always be the closest to my heart.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I love both kinds of weed, but the sativas will always be the closest to my heart.


I am usually liking the Indica.
But I am excited for this one!!


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

I have a dozen "back yards" on my property...these pics are my immediate back yard from my porch...hot tub is on the left and my glass porch is where I spend most of my time...very private, tropical, and overgrown...as usual, dutch is in the picture, he's such a ham...just a fraction of the jungle I crafted when I was a much younger man...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

I've got some feminized Alcapulco Gold seeds I won in a contest from Weedseeds Express. Can't wait 'til after the first of the year. Gonna let 'em get a big start inside and then stick 'em out in the pot pen outside.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

Beautiful yard, Boo. Gotta be so serene to sit and enjoy.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Airbone (Jul 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 304559


That actually just happened to my Carolina reapers.
Those horned worm assholes wrecked it.
I found 7 on it that weren’t there 3 days ago!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

Somebody left the door open on Hopper's zoo.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

airbone, one worm did all that carnage...wowsa...


----------



## Airbone (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> airbone, one worm did all that carnage...wowsa...


I thought it was 7…
Then I found 4 more.
Those big bastards hide well!


----------



## Airbone (Jul 30, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I thought it was 7…
> Then I found 4 more.
> Those big bastards hide well!






My son loves playing with them though!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 2, 2022)

Thomas and his girlfriend grousing on some corn 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 2, 2022)

Spider vs Bee




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)

Airbone said:


> View attachment 304565
> 
> My son loves playing with them though!


I've got one in soil in a covered bucket waiting to see it turn in too a Hummingbird Moth. 
Hey,,I'm just having a little fun. I pull them off my tomato plants every yr. Gotta watch for them every day. If I see one leave that has been chewed I hunt his ass down. If you see a Moth that looks like a hummingbird,,that's how he gets started.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've got one in soil in a covered bucket waiting to see it turn in too a Hummingbird Moth.
> Hey,,I'm just having a little fun. I pull them off my tomato plants every yr. Gotta watch for them every day. If I see one leave that has been chewed I hunt his ass down. If you see a Moth that looks like a hummingbird,,that's how he gets started.


Did you ever figure out how long the process takes to turn the worm into a moth?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

Who won?


SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you ever figure out how long the process takes to turn the worm into a moth?






Approx 14 days


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Who won?
> 
> View attachment 304867
> Approx 14 days


The spider won.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Who won?
> 
> View attachment 304867
> Approx 14 days


Should be ready soon then right?


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> What do you have growing or living or happening in your backyard? Post anything and everything, serious or funny or neither. Bonus points for cannabis related but not needed...


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm still waiting to see the 1 pound plant...I'd like to expand my horizons...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you ever figure out how long the process takes to turn the worm into a moth?


Normally a couple of weeks from what i gathered. Ill let you know if this one makes it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)

Well that one is not in a gallon pot.. Very nice garden.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2022)

We babysit our son's dog when they're traveling .. his name is Beltbuster 

.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Jeez. I’d set up some punji sticks. I would hate having people in my back yard…


I do have. 4 ft pieces of rebar stuck in ground at 45 degree angle. Some neighborhood kid kept driving through my yard (corner lot) oh yeah, he stopped. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Got damn cat got a young rabbit today. Ran around my yard(and away from me) with it in his mouth shrieking all the way. Eventually came up in my deck, I grabbed the cats tail and dragged him to me then he let go. The things back legs didn’t work. While I went to get a shovel to put it out of it misery, it died. The cat is indoors now for a few days or maybe longer. F’er…View attachment 293413


I do believe rabbit die easier than any other animal. It doesn't take much and they are done.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Cats instintfully go for a spine bite. They don't always break it, but they damage enough nerves to cripple.
> I had a BIG long haired yellow Tom cat. He was a railer. Couple of teeth snapped short and scars all over his face and ears.
> He got older, but not smarter. He ran across a younger, faster cat that put a full four fang bite around two inches up from the base of his tail. He dragged himself home by his front legs. I'd prop him up so he could eat and drink, and clean him up when he relived himself. Did that a for a couple of weeks and seriously debated about giving him a long rifle to the ear. Just about the time I had hardened my heart enough to do it, he actually got up and pogoed on his hine legs. A couple months of that, and he could walk, but not very good. A few months later and he was doing fine, but his fighting days were over.
> 
> Eight deer out back tonight. They've gone though 50 pounds of corn in the last three days. Sure is good to see 'em back.


That would have made good corn whiskey!

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Aug 3, 2022)

Couple cool shits from my morning watering.
Anyone able to identify the shrooms? This is my second season in this raised bed.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Should be ready soon then right?


That was for a butterfly (Monarch) Moths should be similar


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2022)

gmo said:


> Couple cool shits from my morning watering.
> Anyone able to identify the shrooms? This is my second season in this raised bed.
> View attachment 304971
> View attachment 304972


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2022)

^At least that is what Seek says…^


----------



## gmo (Aug 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> ^At least that is what Seek says…^


Damn, sometimes technology blows me away. Thanks @oldfogey8


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2022)

Me....gotta go feed the critters.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2022)

gmo said:


> Damn, sometimes technology blows me away. Thanks @oldfogey8


Me too. I have a Bird app that I have used for a few years and just discovered it has the ability to ID bird by just recording their calls. Now I know what kind of birds are pooping on my car…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2022)

Mama deer and her two fawns this morning. Fawns have just about lost their spots. After they left, another three wandered in, and when they bailed, a single doe stopped by to eat.


----------



## kevinn (Aug 5, 2022)

Tomatoes, tomatoes and more tomatoes.  Try every year to space out the crop, but it always seems to come all at once.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 7, 2022)

Was about to go check on plants and momma deer and her twin fawns are back in the backyard eating clovers 










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)

My new Soil.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 7, 2022)

Huge tomatoe plant




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 305515


You’re gonna need some stilts to pick those tomatoes


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2022)

Not mine. I pulled mine already. The heat was kicking their ass and the blooms were having trouble keeping up with the heat here in Texas. This is one of the worst years i have ever seen. Weeks and weeks of 3 digit temps.


----------



## astrobud (Aug 8, 2022)

Bears


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You’re gonna need some stilts to pick those tomatoes





WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 305515


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2022)

astrobud said:


> Bears


What's up Astrobud?


----------



## boo (Aug 8, 2022)

have I ever mentioned the bodies out back...that's what backhoes are for...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)

my champonel grapes .. the vine is 29 years old .. I used to make red wine every year, now the songbirds get 'em




.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)

pentas .. 


.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)

crinum 


.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)

blue pea vine

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 8, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 305563


Nice plantings


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 8, 2022)

Yea I agree pretty plantings too


----------



## astrobud (Aug 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What's up Astrobud?


Not much, looking some info thought I'd sneak in a couple of posts


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2022)

Awesome


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 9, 2022)

Calla Lillies with one of my Christmas cacti


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

Black walnuts. Anyone actually use them anymore?  My tree has plenty


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2022)

I've got a dozen next to the stream at the cabin, hitting them with the mower provides a bit of action if dutch is on the wrong side of the discharge chute...I've beaned him a few times, he sees little humor in it...time for a snocaine hooter and then back to mowing...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2022)

I don't think so, the hulls stain absolutely everything .. tree rats mess with them abit


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

My grandma use to shell them and put them in her applesauce cake. It was good but her hands would be ink black for days


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2022)

I had a couple and their kid ask me if they could have my walnuts one year...I gladly said sure...they had an import pick up and was dragging the bumper leaving...they had smiles on their faces, I have to wonder how long it took them to jar them up...that's a lot of picking...


----------



## kevinn (Aug 10, 2022)

Now its been 50-60 years ago, but my father in law use to drive up to house where there were black walnuts or hickory nuts.  All 6 kids would jump out of the car with a sheet, collect as many as the could and jump back into the station wagon and take off.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 10, 2022)

Used to have a hickory nut tree in my back yard at the old digs. Loved the taste, but a lot of work for a little bitty nut.
Lots of fun to hit with a mower, like Boo says about walnuts.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Used to have a hickory nut tree in my back yard at the old digs. Loved the taste, but a lot of work for a little bitty nut.
> Lots of fun to hit with a mower, like Boo says about walnuts.


The hickory trees in the woods behind my house are dropping their nuts but the squirrels are chewing the husks off as quickly as they drop. I pick some up and put them under my feeders and they are gone in short order.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 12, 2022)

Caty did what?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

Have these all over my yard now


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Have these all over my yard now



I saw some a couple of years ago. They liked a baseball field near my house in particular. 








They are some pretty big wasps.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)

Those are Hornets. I have them every year at a certain time.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Enough said


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 13, 2022)

pute said:


> View attachment 305892
> 
> 
> Enough said


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

Eggplant overboard.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

My cat Louie


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

Everything looks so nice. Would like to take a dip in your pool


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My cat Louie
> View attachment 305988


Louie looks like he is waiting for you to look away so he can make himself a salad out of that plant…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Louie looks like he is waiting for you to look away so he can make himself a salad out of that plant…


Louie only likes it when it’s burning. He’s my stoner cat. Loves to partake when one is burning. It’s my other cat Cleo who is the plant junkie. She eats it then sometimes I have ganja barf to clean up.


----------



## gardentroll (Aug 14, 2022)

weeeds here


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

gardentroll said:


> weeeds here


You are describing my lawn…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 15, 2022)

Red Bellied Woodpecker fledgling and a Baltimore Oriole enjoying some oranges…




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 15, 2022)

Tommy Salami


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2022)

My poinsettia in the spring…




My poinsettia now…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My poinsettia in the spring…
> View attachment 306263
> 
> My poinsettia now…
> View attachment 306264


I have tried to bring these back but they are always spindly and ugly. This one is gonna look beautiful come Christmas. Do you have to put it in the dark to get it to turn red? Seems like I heard that somewhere


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have tried to bring these back but they are always spindly and ugly. This one is gonna look beautiful come Christmas. Do you have to put it in the dark to get it to turn red? Seems like I heard that somewhere


Yes. It needs a 12/12 cycle to turn red. Never tried it before but I am going to this year. I get the odd leaf here or there that is red but for the most part it has been green. It has been getting fed with my excess weed nutes so I think that is why it has exploded this year. I have a saguaro cactus that is about 20 years old too that has tripled in size in the last year after being a 2” tall cactus for most of its life. It likes the nutes too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

I did some reading about pumpkins. They have male and female flowers. The male flowers bloom before the females(sounds familiar) to condition bees and other pollinators to come to the plants. I now have at least 2 actual pumpkins.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

Mice 


can’t swim?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 27, 2022)

Got dammed bear. He got shot with my BB pistol this morning and ran like a bear out of hell after that…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2022)

da.mn fogey ... looks like it would make a nice rug in front of the pot bellied stove


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> da.mn fogey ... looks like it would make a nice rug in front of the pot bellied stove


I know I have a bit of a pot belly but why are you calling me a stove?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)

I can’t shoot bin my yard due to the proximity of neighbors and local regulations. I’m hoping the BB tuned him in.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

Just gave away a bunch of maters.  So I went an picked more. 





Ain't in my back yard anymore.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Just gave away a bunch of maters.  So I went an picked more.
> 
> View attachment 307649
> 
> Ain't in my back yard anymore.


I gotta figure out what to do with the many tomatoes that are suddenly all ripening. I think I need to can some and maybe make a batch of sauce but I think I still have too many. The neighbors too. I saw an article saying farmers are warning of an increase in ketchup, tomato sauce and other product prices. Not a problem here…


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2022)

a bunch of mexican morning doves .. so the hawks musta moved on


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 7, 2022)

Rain brought out this mushroom. It is about 8” tall. Grew overnight.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 7, 2022)

I love a good shroom


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2022)

Six does (four big 'uns and two of this years fawns) and a six point buck. All getting long just fine, but it won't be long before the chase is on.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 10, 2022)

not in my back yard but just found out about this pop up that my niece just sent me pics of. Right down the street wow who knew. It was called a day in the garden 














Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 16, 2022)

My arch nemesis, Smokey the bear, paying me back for our BB gun incident. 








The icing on the cake is a pile of bear scat for me to clean up…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

How did it smell LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How did it smell LOL


You will have to ask my dog…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 17, 2022)

I may have left this cucumber on the bone a little long…


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 13, 2022)

Two does and a buck. They looked tired. They're smart enough to know that if they make it past the property line. they're safe. El Rancho Hippie is a sanctuary spot for 'em. Haven't had a wayward hunter make the mistake of trespassing yet, but I'd keep their head down while the cops got here.
Bet the big buck come in at night. You can see where a bunch of 'em have been laying. There's hunters all around the area 'cause it's farm country. Not welcome here, but the deer are.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Two does and a buck. They looked tired. They're smart enough to know that if they make it past the property line. they're safe. El Rancho Hippie is a sanctuary spot for 'em. Haven't had a wayward hunter make the mistake of trespassing yet, but I'd keep their head down while the cops got here.
> Bet the big buck come in at night. You can see where a bunch of 'em have been laying. There's hunters all around the area 'cause it's farm country. Not welcome here, but the deer are.


I would love deer. Instead I am battling the nuisance black bear. Last time, he got the BB treatment-a lot. He actually looked back at me for about 10 seconds after my second barrage(the one that made him kinda fall out of a tree. I now have to go armed to check my plants.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

I see ya now LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2022)

Fall in New England…


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2022)

I gotta get out with the camera phone. Ran across a bunch of fire engine red maples on my way back from Flint yesterday. If it stays cold and as windy as it is today, I'll be spending the next couple 'o weeks sucking 'em up and adding to my giant compost pile. Maple leaves and grass clippings make for some of the best fertilizer you can get.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I gotta get out with the camera phone. Ran across a bunch of fire engine red maples on my way back from Flint yesterday. If it stays cold and as windy as it is today, I'll be spending the next couple 'o weeks sucking 'em up and adding to my giant compost pile. Maple leaves and grass clippings make for some of the best fertilizer you can get.


Eastern Maples too I have tons I can mail you from my summer home


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2022)

Turk's Cap .. 

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2022)

Found a dancing bear in my backyard .. so, I ate him


.


.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Found a dancing bear in my backyard .. so, I ate him
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Fall colors and psychedelics are not a bad mix.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I see ya now LOL


wow thats one rotund puppy .....!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

So I was given this bowl of free range eggs from my cousins farm who gave them to my momma to give to me. She said they haven’t been checked yet and to put them in a bowl of water if they raise to the top, they are trying to get out and be thrown away . I read up and the float method is a way to check them but it said if they don’t lay on their side completely, they need to be used. I get eggs from neighbors all the time but I guess they always lay in the nest and not just anywhere on the property until found. Have any of y’all tested eggs?  We raised chickens when I was young but our chickens laid their eggs in the nest in the chicken house… I don’t want to be turned off to eggs…


----------



## Patwi (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I was given this bowl of free range eggs from my cousins farm who gave them to my momma to give to me. She said they haven’t been checked yet and to put them in a bowl of water if they raise to the top, they are trying to get out and be thrown away . I read up and the float method is a way to check them but it said if they don’t lay on their side completely, they need to be used. I get eggs from neighbors all the time but I guess they always lay in the nest and not just anywhere on the property until found. Have any of y’all tested eggs?  We raised chickens when I was young but our chickens laid their eggs in the nest in the chicken house… I don’t want to be turned off to eggs…View attachment 311209




For the price of a dozen eggs it's not worth the taste of a bad egg ... We let ours free range but only after they laid morning eggs in the coop .. your eggs could be two weeks old before you got them , maybe not


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

Patwi said:


> For the price of a dozen eggs it's not worth the taste of a bad egg ... We let ours free range but only after they laid morning eggs in the coop .. your eggs could be two weeks old before you got them , maybe not


I agree,  even if they were perfect, my mind would run away in thoughts and influence the whole eggs-perience for me…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

Eggs take a long time to reach market Fresh will last up to a month on counter as long as they are not washed


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

Yes sir old eggs will float


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I was given this bowl of free range eggs from my cousins farm who gave them to my momma to give to me. She said they haven’t been checked yet and to put them in a bowl of water if they raise to the top, they are trying to get out and be thrown away . I read up and the float method is a way to check them but it said if they don’t lay on their side completely, they need to be used. I get eggs from neighbors all the time but I guess they always lay in the nest and not just anywhere on the property until found. Have any of y’all tested eggs?  We raised chickens when I was young but our chickens laid their eggs in the nest in the chicken house… I don’t want to be turned off to eggs…View attachment 311209


_OLD_-timey farm boy here... Back in The Olden Days (late 40's -- early 50's) we had occasional chickums what just liked to bust out of the coop and lay eggs in the meadows nearby.  It was us kids' job to always be alert to find any and bring them inna house.  Ususally, our renegades would lay them in our hay loft.  I think they did this to stay away from foxes.

We did the water thingy thisaway: We put the eggs in a bowl of water.  If they floated or lay tilted one end up = Not for eating.  We did not have a fridge, so if the grownup picked up any egg to cook it and busted the shell... there was an obvious thing that was just automatically checked:

The clear, thick part of the white had to be prominent around the bulged-up, rounded yolk.  If the thick white part... wasn't (thick), and the yolk was flat on top, not rounded = no good <-- Great cat food.

This, BTW, was extremely rare.  Us kids were pretty good at finding them.  We could always tell renegade eggs from homey eggs:  The yolks were a deeper, almost orange color.  Chickums ate anything, and us kids just never thought about it.  It was just the way things were; I once watched a hen catch and eat a good-sized frog.

We did not have a preference betwixt home made and crazy made eggs.  Again, eggs were just eggs. Oh.  One last thing: Eggs us kids found were always good for weeks. <-- TINS  They were always used up well within two weeks anyway with no refrigeration at the farm.  Kept in a bowl that looked just like the one in your pic.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I agree,  even if they were perfect, my mind would run away in thoughts and influence the whole eggs-perience for me…


I gotta put my oar in here:  We preferred the eggs we found in the hay loft and meadow over the "regular" kind because they _just tasted a lot better_. <-- This was essentially the spur that had us on volunteer Easter egg hunts all the fargin time.

If you tried "wild" chickum eggs alongside "barracks"-laid eggs, you would join the club. Trust yer Unca.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

We always had a basket of eggs on our counter when I was growing up and never checked them but like I said, we knew when we pulled it from the nests. We did mark a few and leave them under the hen for hatching. Still didn’t you wonder how long those eggs were up in the hayloft?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I gotta put my oar in here:  We preferred the eggs we found in the hay loft and meadow over the "regular" kind because they _just tasted a lot better_. <-- This was essentially the spur that had us on volunteer Easter egg hunts all the fargin time.
> 
> If you tried "wild" chickum eggs alongside "barracks"-laid eggs, you would join the club. Trust yer Unca.


Our chickens were also free range and they got all kinds of farm stuff. The yolks were super yellow not like city eggs but we did call them in at night both for protection and so they would fill the nests overnight. We let them out again every morning to mill about


----------



## Patwi (Oct 16, 2022)

old eggs are best used at halloween ... for throwing at night ..


We initially marked our eggs with a black sharpie till we saw that the ink bleed through into the egg .. we were getting just too many eggs everyday at one point.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2022)

Patwi said:


> old eggs are best used at halloween ... for throwing at night ..
> 
> 
> We initially marked our eggs with a black sharpie till we saw that the ink bleed through into the egg .. we were getting just too many eggs everyday at one point.


Patwi -- There was a magician/card shark (banned from Vegas 'cuz they knew they could not catch him if he decided to cheat) -- they hired him to catch others. His name escapes me at the moment JOHN SCARNE!! <-- Oh!  

What made me remember his name was that his hands were in *"The Sting"* as Paul Newman's when he was fancy-shuffling on the train.

Anyway, he had a trick where he would hold a fanned-out deck to a person to pick a card.  The guy would pick the card, show it to everyone but Scarne, and replace it in the deck.

There was a bowl of hard-boiled eggs on the table.  Scarne would ask the guy to pick an egg and peel it.  

Written on the surface of the egg _inside the unmarked shell_ was the card suit and number.

Another one I saw, dunno if it was Jack Paar Show or Johnny Carson Show, but he gave the deck to the host to shuffle.  Took the deck back and asked Paar/Carson to pick a card.  Let's say 3 of diamonds was picked -- shown to the audience but not Scarne.

Scarne shuffled the deck and handed it back to Paar/Carson.  Asked him to find the card he'd picked.

It was gone.

*Scarne: * "Take out your wallet."  The host reached into his inner suit pocket (across the card table from Scarne) and opened up his wallet.

*Host (triumphantly): *"HAH! It's not there!"

*Scarne:*  "Take out your driver's license."

*Host nearly faints: * The 3 of diamonds is inside his driver's license!

I actually watched this -- and know exactly how it was done:  Scarne had clearly sold his soul to the Devil.  It was the only way.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I was given this bowl of free range eggs from my cousins farm who gave them to my momma to give to me. She said they haven’t been checked yet and to put them in a bowl of water if they raise to the top, they are trying to get out and be thrown away . I read up and the float method is a way to check them but it said if they don’t lay on their side completely, they need to be used. I get eggs from neighbors all the time but I guess they always lay in the nest and not just anywhere on the property until found. Have any of y’all tested eggs?  We raised chickens when I was young but our chickens laid their eggs in the nest in the chicken house… I don’t want to be turned off to eggs…View attachment 311209


Raised a ton of free range chickens in my life. Never did the water trick. A LED flashlight works great. If they looked a little iffy, I'd crack 'em in a small bowl and look. Never got sick from eating any. The reason the "bad ones" will float is because the egg whites disappear after time. I've eaten eggs that had less than half of the whites left and they still tasted good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

What's wrong with a little protein.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

I just did the water test. The first three practically jumped out of the bowl. Now I’m wondering if they are safe for the garbage disposal


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just did the water test. The first three practically jumped out of the bowl. Now I’m wondering if they are safe for the garbage disposal


Yep the garbage disposal was the perfect way to use them  kinda fun too.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I was given this bowl of free range eggs from my cousins farm who gave them to my momma to give to me. She said they haven’t been checked yet and to put them in a bowl of water if they raise to the top, they are trying to get out and be thrown away . I read up and the float method is a way to check them but it said if they don’t lay on their side completely, they need to be used. I get eggs from neighbors all the time but I guess they always lay in the nest and not just anywhere on the property until found. Have any of y’all tested eggs?  We raised chickens when I was young but our chickens laid their eggs in the nest in the chicken house… I don’t want to be turned off to eggs…View attachment 311209


they look beautiful....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> they look beautiful....


Looked


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looked


Morta .....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What's wrong with a little protein.


I used that line many times and it never seems to work ......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I used that line many times and it never seems to work ......


I alway ignore that line too


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I alway ignore that line too


a most excellent reply


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

Shoulda cracked one in a bowl and looked at it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Shoulda cracked one in a bowl and looked at it.


I didn’t want to see anything like a half born chick or anything. Garbage disposal seemed the best option at the time. I love eggs but am weird about ones that may be bad…


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

Had three deer show up out back when it was barely light enough to see 'em.  Gotta walk the perimeter tomorrow and make sure the bow hunters haven't set up shop on my property line. Had one in a tree three feet off the line a few years back. I took a healthy pee right next to the line. He moved his tree stand the next day. Musta got the hint.
I'm not an anti-hunter, but I'll be damned if I'm gonna feed 'em year 'round just to have someone kill 'em on my property. The Old Hen and I take great delight in watching them play, especially the fawns in the spring. They jump and play like kittens.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2022)

I had a National Geographic scene in my yard this morning. I saw a fox trot out of my neighbors yard into the woods behind my stone wall. I didn’t see it continue into the woods so I figured it was hunting my bird feeders. Pulled out my phone hoping to catch video. A squirrel was burying acorns and generally digging around my yard working its way towards the wall. I thought I pressed record and wish I wasn’t such a dimwit because sure enough, the fox popped up from behind the wall and chased the squirrel. The fox wound up catching the squirrel about 3 feet up a tree. I don’t like seeing things killed but I respect the circle of life.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

My dog will do the same thing. I've seen him catch several. Usually he just shakes the holy shit out of them until I holler at him and he lets them go. A couple I didn't see him catch didn't fair to well.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 19, 2022)

My old dog is to slow but Try’s every time I open the door. We have tons of squirrels


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

He is slow but sure.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)

I loved to watch my old dog chase rabbits and squirrels in his sleep


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

That Is funny watching a dog have dreams.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I loved to watch my old dog chase rabbits and squirrels in his sleep


My BB does the sleep chasing all the time with barking and everything. I always wonder if she catches them in her sleep


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 19, 2022)

My dog will only go after other dogs. He is accustomed to any other animal and won’t even go after the wild turkeys that follow me around the yard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

Yeah I've warned everybody not to bring their dogs around Charlie. He doesn't play well with others. He is an only child and gets jealous. Not to mention he is territorial


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I've warned everybody not to bring their dogs around Charlie. He doesn't play well with others. He is an only child and gets jealous. Not to mention he is territorial


My boy Jo is undefeated in his battles with other dogs. 3 dogs he fought cost us a combined 2 grand to get fixed up. He is the first dog I have had that didn’t like other dogs. I attribute it to having him go to ‘doggy daycare’. After a few months of going, the owner informed us they were crating him instead of letting him play because he was mounting other dogs. The only reason he was going to daycare was to let him play with other dogs for socialization. He played well with other dogs before he went there. They ruined that. I cut the crap out of my fingers once prying his jaws off of another dog.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 19, 2022)

My dogs like everyone and every dog they think it’s playtime. A couple weeks ago when we got home from our walk a jogger was going by. My dogg BB decided that she wanted to run with the jogger. Well I don’t jog anymore but took off running behind the jogger begging him to stop for one minute so I could get my dog.  He was like 50 ft in front of me and shouted out ”I gotta get to work”. I chased them all the way to his car where my BB was perfectly ready to get in with him. I had a small asthma attack from running. Bastard could have stopped for 10 seconds I know…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My dogs like everyone and every dog they think it’s playtime. A couple weeks ago when we got home from our walk a jogger was going by. My dogg BB decided that she wanted to run with the jogger. Well I don’t jog anymore but took off running behind the jogger begging him to stop for one minute so I could get my dog.  He was like 50 ft in front of me and shouted out ”I gotta get to work”. I chased them all the way to his car where my BB was perfectly ready to get in with him. I had a small asthma attack from running. Bastard could have stopped for 10 seconds I know…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 19, 2022)

Ditto, don’t know what happened to repeat myself


----------



## Patwi (Oct 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ditto, don’t know what happened to repeat myself




sun flares


----------



## Patwi (Oct 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Patwi -- There was a magician/card shark (banned from Vegas 'cuz they knew they could not catch him if he decided to cheat) -- they hired him to catch others. His name escapes me at the moment JOHN SCARNE!! <-- Oh! ...
> 
> 
> I actually watched this -- and know exactly how it was done:  Scarne had clearly sold his soul to the Devil.  It was the only way.





.
There is a reality .. it is the only way


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2022)

I bought a $300+ treated canvas tarp to cover my fireplace insert wood. I hate buying a new poly tarp every year or so which is why I went with canvas this time. With rain coming, I decided cover the wood. The fkr ripped on my already. American made too. Grrrrrr…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My dogs like everyone and every dog they think it’s playtime. A couple weeks ago when we got home from our walk a jogger was going by. My dogg BB decided that she wanted to run with the jogger. Well I don’t jog anymore but took off running behind the jogger begging him to stop for one minute so I could get my dog.  He was like 50 ft in front of me and shouted out ”I gotta get to work”. I chased them all the way to his car where my BB was perfectly ready to get in with him. I had a small asthma attack from running. Bastard could have stopped for 10 seconds I know…


What a azz


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 23, 2022)

Five deer today. All bald headed. I think the bucks come in at night. Can't blame 'em. Everybody wants to kill a bambi with a big rack. I never did find a recipe for horns.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

My yard is blooming with these now. Don’t know what the speckled on is but it’s beautiful


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 26, 2022)

The big brown lawn puppies are going through 120 pounds of corn a week. Guess they're fattening up for a cold winter.


----------



## boo (Oct 26, 2022)

you've got a very nice yard subbie...sure could use your help and skills down here this coming spring...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The big brown lawn puppies are going through 120 pounds of corn a week. Guess they're fattening up for a cold winter.


Them lawn puppies and kittens are gonna eat you out of house and home


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 28, 2022)

Nifty mushroom…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nifty mushroom…View attachment 312228


Shrooms are popping up all over my hood. I think they are good luck or something if I remember. I think the ones that make a circle are vists from past loved ones


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 23, 2022)

New bear problem. The bear I was seeing earlier this year was tagged and collared. This one isn’t. Showed up at 6 pm tonight after I chased it away twice last night. Stored all the feeders away to discourage it. I thought they would be in hibernation at this time. It is a fat bear already so it should be ok to sleep the winter away…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2022)

Only bears around here is in the zoo.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Only bears around here is in the zoo.


You can have mine(both of them) if you can trap them. I am done with my excitement of seeing bears. A moose cow was spotted in a herd of cattle about a mile from my house and a bobcat was seen on a doorbell cam up the street. Too much building going on in town that is forcing wildlife into suburban backyards like mine.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> New bear problem. The bear I was seeing earlier this year was tagged and collared. This one isn’t. Showed up at 6 pm tonight after I chased it away twice last night. Stored all the feeders away to discourage it. I thought they would be in hibernation at this time. It is a fat bear already so it should be ok to sleep the winter away…


The way i figured it a avg bear weighs 450 lbs and by the time you are done gutting ,skinning and deboning you get 250 lbs. of meat . Average meat ball is 1 and 1/2 ozs so thats 2600 meat balls just saying ..


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

Only thing in my back yard is snow....be that way until March.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)

A lot of dead leaves


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A lot of dead leaves
> View attachment 313855


have some lunch


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Nov 24, 2022)

We have some “pet” vultures


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

TheDevilYouLove said:


> We have some “pet” vulturesView attachment 313875
> View attachment 313876


could make me some cutlets out of those real easy....


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 24, 2022)

^^ Yuk, vultures are some stinky birds, inside and out.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> ^^ Yuk, vultures are some stinky birds, inside and out.


some italian bread crumbs makes it not so bad ...


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Nov 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Shrooms are popping up all over my hood. I think they are good luck or something if I remember. I think the ones that make a circle are vists from past loved ones


Ferry ring!  So cool when that happens


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2022)

Cold wet ass weather.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

Here too…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 25, 2022)

Ditto


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 25, 2022)

I just saw a small flock of mourning doves take flight from under one of my feeders and have one of their members get picked off midair by a Coopers Hawk. I could almost hear Marlon Perkins narrating in my head…


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 2, 2022)

My semi-pet wild turkeys…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

Cold ass wind is in my backyard.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 2, 2022)

Green but dormant grass. Deers are absent today.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My semi-pet wild turkeys…
> View attachment 314451


only need one for turkey Cacciatore just saying ..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> only need one for turkey Cacciatore just saying ..


The boys are big enough to make a few batches I bet. My neighbor hunts and says the smaller one is easily 23 or 24 lbs. He told his nephew not to shoot that one when they saw him in the woods(he has a fk’d up feather on his right side so he is easily recognized).


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

Less Leaves than there were yesterday


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2022)

9 big brown grass puppies and a bald eagle. Haven't seen the big buck lately. Hope he's just layin' low. I think the eagle has decided that this is a good place to live.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 11, 2022)

My mini flock has added another hen…




Your browser is not able to display this video.




The Tom’s think it is spring time it has been so mild here.


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

Saw a wild house cat.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

Saw him last night


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 315306
> 
> Saw him last night


That must be some mighty good weed. Did you share with him?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That must be some mighty good weed. Did you share with him?


too cold and im in my jammies


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> too cold and im in my jammies


What was weedhops doing in your backyard


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What was weedhops doing in your backyard


Thats not weedhopper thats a 100% authentic  long island sasquatch...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2022)

It was my brother from another mother.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It was my brother from another mother.
> 
> obviously, you got the looks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 16, 2022)

Turkey invasion(no, not of Syria)…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 16, 2022)

Dark Eyed Junco in my shed. He eventually made it out…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 17, 2022)

Stocked up on black oil sunflower seed and suet. Fifteen 40 lb bags and ten 10-packs of suet. Should last my fine feathered friends until March or so…


----------



## Flower (Dec 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Stocked up on black oil sunflower seed and suet. Fifteen 40 lb bags and ten 10-packs of suet. Should last my fine feathered friends until March or so…View attachment 315505



I always buy scratch feed for the birds.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2022)

Aren't those Juncos the ones that hop head first down the tree? We've got a bunch of 'em. Cute little birds.
My 'peckers, Downys and Hairys have been back for a couple of months now. They don't really leave, but they stay out in the woods eating bugs.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Aren't those Juncos the ones that hop head first down the tree? We've got a bunch of 'em. Cute little birds.
> My 'peckers, Downys and Hairys have been back for a couple of months now. They don't really leave, but they stay out in the woods eating bugs.


I think you are thinking of nuthatches. They grab sunflower seeds and take them to a tree, stuff the seed into a crevice on the bark and crack the seed open almost like a woodpecker. I get woodpeckers all year ‘round. They like the suet cages I have(as long as the bears or raccoons haven’t stolen them). 

Junco




Nuthatch


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2022)

Yep, you're right. We've got both, but it was nuthatches I was thinking about. I love birds.
About four years ago, we had an albino sparrow show up. He/she only lasted the season, but they sure did have the folks on our little road talking.


----------



## boo (Dec 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Stocked up on black oil sunflower seed and suet. Fifteen 40 lb bags and ten 10-packs of suet. Should last my fine feathered friends until March or so…View attachment 315505


I'm envious, black sunflower seed down this way is hard to find and 3 times the price of last year...my feeders are full but they don't stay that way for long...cardinals and woodpeckers are thrilled with my feeders...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 17, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm envious, black sunflower seed down this way is hard to find and 3 times the price of last year...my feeders are full but they don't stay that way for long...cardinals and woodpeckers are thrilled with my feeders...


My local hardware store sent out a flyer about 6 weeks ago offering 40 lb bags of black oil sunflower seed gor $26.99. Regularly they are $39.99. 18 months ago(hmmm, what happened then?), I would get bags for under $20. I go thru 80 lbs every few weeks so I couldn’t pass up the deal.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

They aerate my lawn


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> They aerate my lawn



Better as a Potato digger


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2022)

I use to feed the birds but the dove and squirrels kept cleaning me out. Not to mention all the fking seeds that ended up in my grass and killing my St Augustine. I feed the Hummingbirds and that's it.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use to feed the birds but the dove and squirrels kept cleaning me out. Not to mention all the fking seeds that ended up in my grass and killing my St Augustine grass. I feed the Hummingbirds and that's it.


One day with the Nutheads and all my feeders are down and ripped open


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2022)

Yep


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use to feed the birds but the dove and squirrels kept cleaning me out. Not to mention all the fking seeds that ended up in my grass and killing my St Augustine. I feed the Hummingbirds and that's it.


I use the husks as mulch in my flower gardens. There is some chemical in the husks that prevent other seeds from sprouting so it helps keep weeds down. Then again, I have a lot of husks and have to do something with them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2022)

A dozen butterballs…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 18, 2022)

I feed 'em all; deer, four flavors of squirrels, and every bird in the county, as well as any other critter that comes up. Ever seen a corn fed coon? Middle of winter last year, I swear he was the fattest bastard I've ever seen.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I feed 'em all; deer, four flavors of squirrels, and every bird in the county, as well as any other critter that comes up. Ever seen a corn fed coon? Middle of winter last year, I swear he was the fattest bastard I've ever seen.


I have suet fed coons. Spring time they look fit. At this point in the year, the all look like they could use an appearance on The Biggest Loser. Only 3 flavors of squirrels here(grey, red and chipmunk) but, yep, all are welcome(though I hate the holes the chipmunks make in my yard)…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2023)

If they knew what was up, they might think better of eating at Old Fogey’s Diner…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> It was my brother from another mother.


you are far more handsome than your brother


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 1, 2023)

Old Hen said she saw the eagle this morning and it was flying with a stick in its claws. Would they be building a nest this early in the year?


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2023)

That must have been a site to see.  What happens if they nest on your land?  I know you can't disturb an eagle nest. 
I saw a pair of Cardinal, Wren, and there is an Owl outside in the woods somewhere I want to see. 
 I need night vision goggles or binoculars.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2023)

50+ Canadian Geese fertilizing the baseball field near my house. They are concerned about my dog on the field even though he always moves his bowels off of trails in the woods. Last spring they had 5 or 6 men with leaf blowers getting rid of the goose ****. One of the grounds keepers told me he suggested using coyote decoys to get rid of the geese. The Confederated Union of Nepotism and Taint-lickers prefer the work I guess…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

boo said:


> I'm envious, black sunflower seed down this way is hard to find and 3 times the price of last year...my feeders are full but they don't stay that way for long...cardinals and woodpeckers are thrilled with my feeders...





same here….black sunflower seeds are sky high…..chicken scratch here contains copious amounts of black sunflower seeds along with milo , corn , and wheat

it went from $10 bucks a 40# sack to $16.50

if we grow a garden next season the plan is to incorporate sunflowers , milo , corn and wheat i to our crop rotation just for the birds

we feed chickens , doves , turkeys , and a million sparrows


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> same here….black sunflower seeds are sky high…..chicken scratch here contains copious amounts of black sunflower seeds along with milo , corn , and wheat
> 
> it went from $10 bucks a 40# sack to $16.50
> 
> ...


The bird feed also entertains your cat if he is anything like mine. My cats ‘camp’ in the yard waiting for ‘playthings’…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

oldfogey8 said:


> The bird feed also entertains your cat if he is anything like mine. My cats ‘camp’ in the yard waiting for ‘playthings’…





yep , we get bird gifts all the time , a wing here , a head there, plenty of feathers

and the yellow tom cat blends in so well with the Buff Orpington's that he hides in the middle of them and ambushes all the birds that come down to feed with the chickens

it is a barnyard full of murder , rape , and various acts of violence


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , we get bird gifts all the time , a wing here , a head there, plenty of feathers
> 
> and the yellow tom cat blends in so well with the Buff Orpington's that he hides in the middle of them and ambushes all the birds that come down to feed with the chickens
> 
> ...


I will take that mayhem over a big city version any day…

I saw my grey cat, Dennis the Menace, run up to a feeder, leap 3 and a half feet in the air and decapitate a gold finch almost in the blink of an eye. Stuck the landing and ran off with the body to hide under my car. I was a bit bothered but also impressed.


----------



## T_Dub (Jan 5, 2023)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have suet fed coons. Spring time they look fit. At this point in the year, the all look like they could use an appearance on The Biggest Loser. Only 3 flavors of squirrels here(grey, red and chipmunk) but, yep, all are welcome(though I hate the holes the chipmunks make in my yard)…



I tried to feed the birds last year from my deck…..this is what I had every night.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 5, 2023)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




True doh!


----------



## Hippie420 (Wednesday at 3:42 PM)

Had 9 deer in the backyard last night, but this morning was a first for me. Old Hen's been trying to get a decent pic of the strange critter. It's a fox squirrel, all white with a pink nose and feet, but he's got a brown tail. Weird. Wonder if he'd mind if I trapped him and bleached his tail so I could call him an albino?


----------



## RosterMan (Wednesday at 5:24 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> Had 9 deer in the backyard last night, but this morning was a first for me. Old Hen's been trying to get a decent pic of the strange critter. It's a fox squirrel, all white with a pink nose and feet, but he's got a brown tail. Weird. Wonder if he'd mind if I trapped him and bleached his tail so I could call him an albino?


Most likely a 
Variegated Fox Squirrel​I blame the tainted food supply or ground water


----------

